# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ::: مهم و فوری ::: کنکور سراسری 99 ::: پویش تأثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب :::

## saj8jad

*پویش اعمال تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی و اعطای حق انتخاب شرکت در کنکور  سراسری 99 نظام جدید * 

*ــ با سلام، درود و احترام، شکی نیست که آزمون کنکور سراسری ورود به  دانشگاه استرس‌زا است، اما حواشی هر ساله کنکور سراسری استرس و فشار روحی و  روانی بسیار مضاعف‌تری بر دانش‌آموزان وارد می‌کند. سازمان سنجش و همه  صاحب‌نظران جملگی متفق‌القول هستند که تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی غیرمنطقی،  ناعادلانه و مشکل فنی، آماری و ریاضی دارد، ولی متأسفانه هر ساله شاهد  تصویب تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هستیم و  متقابلا دانش‌آموزان بجای درس خواندن باآرامش متأسفانه باید چندین ماه با  استرس و فشارهای روحی روانی مشغول تشکیل کمپین و مذاکره با نمایندگان محترم  مجلس باشند تا در نهایت تاثیر قطعی تبدیل به تاثیر مثبت شود و جلوی این  فاجعه ملی گرفته شود.* 

*ــ همچنین، مطابق با مصوبات جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مورخ 26 شهریور  1397 مقرر گردید که در کنکور سراسری سال 1399 فقط کنکور نظام جدید آموزشی  برگزار خواهد شد و داوطلبان نظام قدیم الزاما و اجبارا باید در کنکور نظام  جدید شرکت کنند، داوطلبان نظام قدیم بسیاری بر اساس این مصوبه قانونی عمل  نموده‌اند و برنامه‌ریزی تحصیلی داشته‌اند و هزینه‌های میلیونی فراوانی جهت  خرید کتاب، مشاور، کلاس و ... را متقبل شده‌اند، حال شورای مذکور بدون در  نظر گرفتن هزینه‌های روحی، معنوی و مادی بسیار زیادی که دانش‌آموزان طی این  هفت هشت ماه متحمل شده‌اند، بدون در نظر گرفتن این دانش‌آموزان اقدام به  نقض، تغییر و زیرپای گذاشتن مصوبه قبلی خود کرده است، شایسته است شورای  مذکور هر چه سریع‌تر جهت رفع این بلاتکلیفی و سردرگمی اقدام عاجل نموده و  به دانش‌آموزان نظام قدیم زیادی که مطابق مصوبه قانونی این شورا عمل  نموده‌اند، حق انتخاب شرکت در کنکور نظام جدید را بدهند تا حق این  دانش‌آموزان تضییع نگردد.*

*لینک پویش در خبرگزاری فارس، برای حمایت و امضاء :* https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465
◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد
*

----------


## sinak2k

*هنوز 98 تموم نشده دردسر های 99 شروع شد*

----------


## saj8jad

> *هنوز 98 تموم نشده دردسر های 99 شروع شد*


درود، صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی هستش گرامی

----------


## sinak2k

> درود، صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی هستش گرامی


*من که چیزی نگفتم   
این همه خودمونو میزنیم به در و دیوار هم بی فایدست فک کنم 
سازمان سنجش یه جوریه که کلا دوست داره خودشو نقض کنه 
 مثلا میاد میگه ثبت نام فلان ازمون  ابدا تمدید نمیشه ولی بازم دو سه روز وقت میدن برا ثبت نام  یا همین امسال تاثیر مثبت و کنکور 99 
هر چه قدر هم ما خودمونو بکشیم کار خودشونو میکنن
 فقط با تاخیر
 اول اطلاعیه رو میزنن بعد میشینن فکر میکنن میبینن خوب کاری نکردن اصلاحش میکنن 
 همین طور که پیش بره 1400 هم دو کنکوره هست و تاثیر مثبت 
*

----------


## Rezico

تو این خراب شده هیچ چیز قطعی وجود نداره داداش من هیچی هم به هیچی بند نیست جوریه که ممکن تا همین فردا کل قانون اساسی کشور رو تغییر بدن. حداقل سابقه نشون داده که به هر کاری ممکنه دست بزنن و وقاحتی هم دارن که نگو و نپرس...
داستان تاثیر معدل هم از قاعده بی قاعده مستثنی نیست...

----------


## sina_hp

*باشد که رستگار شوید 

پ.ن:#حاشیه_های_بدتر_از_کنکور*

----------


## Neo.Healer

فعلا اول تکلیف زمان کنکور 98 مشخص کنن
اینارو شهریور اکثرا پیگیری میکنن نه از الان

----------


## Narvan

بهتر نیست بذارین کنکور98 تموم شه
فعلا همین کنکور98 رو هواست 99 که جای خودشو داره

----------


## Aghay_halo

> فعلا اول تکلیف زمان کنکور 98 مشخص کنن
> اینارو شهریور اکثرا پیگیری میکنن نه از الان


نه دیگه امروز تکلیفش مشخص شد همون 13و14برگزار میشه جلسه برگزار شد ولی زمان کنکور رو گفتن نشدی هست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نه دیگه امروز تکلیفش مشخص شد همون 13و14برگزار میشه جلسه برگزار شد ولی زمان کنکور رو گفتن نشدی هست


من ک خوندم پس چرا نوشته بود جلسات دیگه هم هست و این جلسه اصلا در مورد عقب افتادنش حرفی زده نشده؟

----------


## Aghay_halo

> من ک خوندم پس چرا نوشته بود جلسات دیگه هم هست و این جلسه اصلا در مورد عقب افتادنش حرفی زده نشده؟


نه دیگه منم خوندم گفتن غیر ممکنه. جلسات بعدی خدا میدونه کی برگزار میشه اگر تغییر میکرد دیگه امروز بود تامام

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
بشخصه ارزوی قلبی ام هست که انتخابی برگزار شود ببینم بندی خواهید  بافت.یانه
اما در مورد دلسوزی های خبرگزاری فارس و تسنیم لازم به ذکر است که 
دو خبرگزاری فوق الذکر برای رضای خدا موش نمیگیرند.تنها دلیلی که پیگیر کارها هستند
کوتاه شدن ید مسئولین اصولگرا از بورسیه  غیرقانونی و استخدام با استقرار دولت روحانی هست
اگر همین شرایط در دولت رییسی پیش می امد قطعا ....
اما هدفم از این گفتار این بود که بدانید اینها کاری نمیکنند
شورای سنجش هم تحت نظر مستقیم خدایی و غلامی عمل میکند واز خود چیزی ندارد
دیوان عدالت هم کاری برای شما نخواهد کرد  همانطور که درمورد تاثیر قطعی معدل در
کنکور 94-93  ایضا استخدام و بورسیه های شرکت نفت نکرد
حالت شما حالت شخص آمپاسی است که فقط با خلاص شدن از کنکور رهایی میابد
این راهم بگویم اطمینان کنید اگر چیزی امکانپذیر شود(که نمی شود)از منظری دیگر مضرور خواهید شد
+
امیدوارم کسی ناراحت نشده و مجددا با کنایه و شیون پاسخگویی نکند.چرا که این گفتارها تاثیری در زندگیتان نخواهد داشت
و صرفا تجارب دهساله اینجانب در امور اموزش عالی میباشد.
با سپاس

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

مرسی به خاطر اطلاع رسانی سجاد جان

----------


## Zahra77

> *من که چیزی نگفتم   
> این همه خودمونو میزنیم به در و دیوار هم بی فایدست فک کنم 
> سازمان سنجش یه جوریه که کلا دوست داره خودشو نقض کنه 
>  مثلا میاد میگه ثبت نام فلان ازمون  ابدا تمدید نمیشه ولی بازم دو سه روز وقت میدن برا ثبت نام  یا همین امسال تاثیر مثبت و کنکور 99 
> هر چه قدر هم ما خودمونو بکشیم کار خودشونو میکنن
>  فقط با تاخیر
>  اول اطلاعیه رو میزنن بعد میشینن فکر میکنن میبینن خوب کاری نکردن اصلاحش میکنن 
>  همین طور که پیش بره 1400 هم دو کنکوره هست و تاثیر مثبت 
> *


*تا 1400 با کنکور 
*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_چرا از تاثیر قظعی میترسید؟ یه نگاه بکنید به سراسری 94 که قطعی بود ببینیذ چقدر معدل میتونست کمک بکنه!من که موافق قطعی هستم اگه کمپین هم میزنید فشار بیارید اموزش پرورش سوالات اکتحان نهایی رو عین کنکور مطمعن و بدون لورفتن پخش کنه تنها بدی قضیه همین تقلباته_

----------


## Saboor Zed

عجبا.... همینو کم داشتیم .... کنکور 99.... حداقل بذارید 98 بگذره بعد......همین حاشیه هاست که نمیذاره درستون روو بخونید.....اصلا کی بحرفتون گوش کرده تا این دومیش باشه .....اینهمه امسال درخواست تعویق کنکور دادن اخرش *هیچ.... وله کن..... بشینید درستونو بخونید ..... اعوذ بالله من الکنکور الرجیم..... من الحاشیة الکثیر* .

----------


## mohammad1397

> _چرا از تاثیر قظعی میترسید؟ یه نگاه بکنید به سراسری 94 که قطعی بود ببینیذ چقدر معدل میتونست کمک بکنه!من که موافق قطعی هستم اگه کمپین هم میزنید فشار بیارید اموزش پرورش سوالات اکتحان نهایی رو عین کنکور مطمعن و بدون لورفتن پخش کنه تنها بدی قضیه همین تقلباته_


چون یه معلم خرافاتی ادبیات با انواع و اقسام دلیل های خنده دار صبح تا شب از معایب تاثیر قطعی میگه و شاهدش هم سازمان بی کفایت سنجشه که همیشه دنبال اسون ترین راهه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Zahra77

> _چرا از تاثیر قظعی میترسید؟ یه نگاه بکنید به سراسری 94 که قطعی بود ببینیذ چقدر معدل میتونست کمک بکنه!من که موافق قطعی هستم اگه کمپین هم میزنید فشار بیارید اموزش پرورش سوالات اکتحان نهایی رو عین کنکور مطمعن و بدون لورفتن پخش کنه تنها بدی قضیه همین تقلباته_


شما معدلت 20عه؟
جهت اطلاع اگه 19.98 هم باشی 
سالی حداقل 2000 تا معدل 20 داریم 
یعنی اگه 18 باشی قبل شروع کنکور از شاید 20 هزار تا از رقیبات عقبی

----------


## hafsharmehr

> چون یه معلم خرافاتی ادبیات با انواع و اقسام دلیل های خنده دار صبح تا شب از معایب تاثیر قطعی میگه و شاهدش هم سازمان بی کفایت سنجشه که همیشه دنبال اسون ترین راهه


سلام.
برادر مثل اینکه شما اخبار رو دنبال نمیکنی یا اگر میکنی درست دنبال نمیکنی.خود آقای خدایی تو جلسه کمیسیون آموزش با مدرک ثابت کرد که تاثیر قطعی معدل بیشترین ضرر رو به مناطق محروم میزنه و این حرف شما که میگید یه "معلم خرافاتی" همچین حرفی زده رو میزارم پای عدم درک شما از شرایط و عدم مصلحت اندیشیتون نسبت به وضع آموزشی کشور.

بطور خلاصه میگم:

1.امنیت سوالات امتحانات نهایی هرچقدر هم بالا بره باز به پای کنکور نمیرسه

2.آموزش دانش آموز منطقه محروم با دانش آموز بهترین مدارس منطقه 1 کشور قابل قیاس نیست و دبیرهای با کیفیتی ندارند.

3.یکی از اقوام درجه یک خودم سال 93 اگر تاثیر معدل مثبت بود رتبش میشد 1000 اما با تاثیر قطعی شد 3000.

4.اگر بنا بر تاثیر قطعی هم باشه باید کل سوابق تحصیلی ملاک قرار بگیره نه فقط سال سوم چون ممکنه یه دانش آموزی به هر دلیلی نتونه اون سال امتحانات رو خوب بده و از طرفی چون فاصله امتحانات نهایی تا کنکور فقط یک ماهه فرصت ترمیم هم نداره.

از طرفی دیپلمه های قبل از 84 هم هستن که برای اونا تاثیر معدل اعمال نمیشه و خود همین کارنامه های کنکور رو زمین تا آسون تحت تاثیر بد قرار میده

و دلایل کارشناسی دیگه که

امیدوارم با نظرات با پایه و اساس و به دور از خودخواهی به عدالت آموزشی کمک کنیم

----------


## SkyBlue

هنوزم کسی هست که عیب های تاثیر قطعی نبینه ؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام.
> برادر مثل اینکه شما اخبار رو دنبال نمیکنی یا اگر میکنی درست دنبال نمیکنی.خود آقای خدایی تو جلسه کمیسیون آموزش با مدرک ثابت کرد که تاثیر قطعی معدل بیشترین ضرر رو به مناطق محروم میزنه و این حرف شما که میگید یه "معلم خرافاتی" همچین حرفی زده رو میزارم پای عدم درک شما از شرایط و عدم مصلحت اندیشیتون نسبت به وضع آموزشی کشور.
> 
> بطور خلاصه میگم:
> 
> 1.امنیت سوالات امتحانات نهایی هرچقدر هم بالا بره باز به پای کنکور نمیرسه
> 
> 2.آموزش دانش آموز منطقه محروم با دانش آموز بهترین مدارس منطقه 1 کشور قابل قیاس نیست و دبیرهای با کیفیتی ندارند.
> 
> ...


ول کن برادر قبلا به اندازه کافی بحث شده حوصله جر و بحث دیگه ندارم

----------


## Zahra77

*معلم خرافاتی الان استاد هامون سبطیه  اینجا ؟
کاری به درس دادنش ندارم ولی تلاششون در راستای کمپین ستودنی بود واقعا
دستشون درد نکنه*  :Y (694):

----------


## Blue.moon

خب الان سال ۹۹ تاثیر معدل مثبته  مثل سالای قبل؟
چه جدید چه قدیم دیگه؟

----------


## mlt

اونایی که میگن سبطی داره دانش اموزا از کنکور دور میکنه و تاثیر قطعی خوبه یه سوال ازشون دارم
چرا مرکز پژوهش های مجلس هم تایید کرده که تاثیر قطعی بده؟
نکنه مرکز پژوهش های مجلس هم با سبطی هم دسته؟
در ضمن من اصلا جز کمپینش نیستم
اصلا تلگرام ندارم

----------


## MYDR

سلام
 داداش سجاد عزیز  دست گلت درد نکنه لطف کردی که خبر دادی .
  دوستان عزیز به جای دعوا و لفظ منفی به دوستانمون کمک کنیم و حمایت کنیم !

----------


## khanbaba85

> خخ همین چند ماه پیش صبح تا شب دنبال معدل بودن میگفتن 98 مثبت بشه قبولیم از الان باز به فکر 99 ان تاریخ داره تکرار میشه


خخخخخخ
شما که هنوز خودت موندی چرا خودتو می گیری برادر من  :Yahoo (20):  اول ببین قبول میشی امسال بعدا بیا حرف مفت بزن  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## MYDR

> دوستان، عزیزان
> اولا لطفا کل کل کردن رو متوقف کنید
> ثانیا باید قبول کنیم که دوره بی تفاوتی دیگه گذشته، نه تنها در این موضوع بلکه در سایر موارد و موضوعات و ...
> اگر من و تو هموطن و ما از همدیگر حمایت نکنیم و پشت هم نباشیم، کی قراره ازمون حمایت و پشتیبانی کنه؟
> شاید اصلا این موضوع به من ربطی نداشته باشه، بله این موضوع به من هیچ ارتباطی نداره
> ولی اگر قرار بر سرد و بی تفاوت بودن باشه و از همدیگر حمایت نکنیم چه در  این موضوع چه در موضوعات دیگر، شک نکنید که تر و خشک با هم میسوزند و طبعات  و فجایع اون وبال گردن همه اعضای جامعه خواهد شد
> #نه_به_بی_تفاوتی
> 
> *پ.ن : دوستان و عزیزان صرفا حمایت کردن کافی نیست،  هر حمایت کننده باید لینک پویش رو برای حداقل یک دوست خود ارسال کنه و در  شبکه های مجازی نظیر اینستاگرام و توییتر و تلگرام و ... نشر بده تا سایر  دوستانتان زودتر به نتیجه دلخواهشون برسند، اینکار فقط 2 3 دقیقه از شما  زمان خواهد گرفت و نه بیشتر
> *



سلام
 حرفهای کاملا درست و منطقی زده شده !   نه به بی تفاوتی + شعور !

 داداش  سجاد یه گروه بود برای همین موضوع که برای حق انتخاب کنکور 99 !  گروه  تلگرامی اون لینکش کار نمی کنه ! میشه لینک جدید بدید ! یا یه گروه تلگرامی  بزنیم برای همین کمپین معدل و انتخابی بودن کنکور !؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
>  حرفهای کاملا درست و منطقی زده شده !   نه به بی تفاوتی + شعور !
> 
>  داداش  سجاد یه گروه بود برای همین موضوع که برای حق انتخاب کنکور 99 !  گروه  تلگرامی اون لینکش کار نمی کنه ! میشه لینک جدید بدید ! یا یه گروه تلگرامی  بزنیم برای همین کمپین معدل و انتخابی بودن کنکور !؟


سلام
پیشنهاد خوبیه ولی اجازه بدید همین پویش کار خودش رو با قدرت ادامه بده
اگر این پویش به نتیجه نرسید که قطعا میرسه، اون وقت میتونید از طریق تلگرام گروه بزنید هرچند همین الانش هم جناب سبطی و امرایی پیگیری این موضوعات هستند
اولویت مهم فعلا همین پویش هستش که باید هر چه زودتر به 10k حمایت برسه

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> پیشنهاد خوبیه ولی اجازه بدید همین پویش کار خودش رو با قدرت ادامه بده
> اگر این پویش به نتیجه نرسید که قطعا میرسه، اون وقت میتونید از طریق  تلگرام گروه بزنید هرچند همین الانش هم جناب سبطی و امرایی پیگیری این  موضوعات هستند
> اولویت مهم فعلا همین پویش هستش که باید هر چه زودتر به 10k حمایت برسه



سجاد جان حرفت درسته ! ولی با گروه های تلگرامی و ...  این طوری بچه ها رو از همین الان جمع می کنیم برای هم حرکت دهی بهترو سریع  تر به این پویش و هم برای حرکتهای بعدی مثل ترند و رجوع به آی دی های  تلگرامی و اینستاگرامی و... ! حالا هر جور فکر میکنی به صلاح و به نفع هست همون کار رو بکنیم !

----------


## Narvan

من فعلا با دوتا سیمکارت زدم
البته سیمکارتای بعدیمم در راه است :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MYDR

سلام
 تا الان با همکاری 6 نفر یه سری حمایت ها ثبت کردیم ! و در داخل گروه ها هم تبلیغش رو قرار دادم!
 شما دوستان هم این خبر رو در گروه های دوستان خودتون و... قرار بدید و ازشون بخواهید همراهی کنند !

----------


## MYDR

سلام
  دوستان عزیز و آقا سجاد خدا قوت و خسته نباشید :
  رسیدم به 818 نفر در این لحظه !  بازم خیلی خوب پیش رفتیم !
 دوستان عزیز دیگه ما هم لطفا پیگیر باشن و مشارکت کنند ! این طوری فقط میشه حقمون رو بگیریم که بخواهیم و همه با هم باشیم !
 دوستان هم نترسن که اگر کنکور اختیاری بشه ممکنه تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه ! اگر اون ها بخوان تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنند به این چیزا نگاه نمی کنند مگر بچه بازی و لج بازی هست ؟ که  سنجش و شورای پذیرش بگه اها چون اومدید حق انتخاب گرفتید حالا ما بریم تاثیر مثبت رو قطعی کنیم !؟! این طوری می فهمن که بچه ها رو مسخره نکنند و بچه ها کوتاه نمیان مثل سال های قبل که هر طور بخوان باهاشون رفتار کنند ! اون هم در این وضعیت از زندگی در جامعه  !

----------


## saj8jad

نتیجه انفعال، بی خیالی و بی تفاوتی تعداد زیادی از دوستان!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



نتیجه انفعال، بی خیالی و بی تفاوتی تعداد زیادی از دوستان!




بهتر در ضمن راست هم گفت اگه به جای کمپین که به هیچ نتیجه ای هم نرسید درس می خوندين تا الان يه کاره ای بودین این کمپین ها فقط به ضرر بچه هاست*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> بهتر در ضمن راست هم گفت اگه به جای کمپین که به هیچ نتیجه ای هم نرسید درس می خوندين تا الان يه کاره ای بودین این کمپین ها فقط به ضرر بچه هاست*



*

پ.ن :* پرونده و سوابق شدیدا متشعشعانه و درخشان تاپیک های شما مشخص و موجوده! شما همون بهتره هیچی نگی! اینطوری سنگین تره! در ضمن مگر شما خداحافظی نکرده بودی تا بعد کنکور 99 ؟!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad




پ.ن : پرونده و سوابق شدیدا متشعشعانه و درخشان تاپیک های شما مشخص و موجوده! شما همون بهتره هیچی نگی! اینطوری سنگین تره! در ضمن مگر شما خداحافظی نکرده بودی تا بعد کنکور 99 ؟!


باشه خداحافظ تا بعد کنکور 99 اصرار می کنی میرم 10 سال پشت کنکور هستی 10 سال دیگه هم بمون بلکه رکورد دار شی 
پ.ن:دوستان ديگه مراقب افرادی باشید که با کمپین زدن دارن وقت گران بهایه شما رو می گیرن يه وقت گولشون نخورید*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> باشه خداحافظ تا بعد کنکور 99 اصرار می کنی میرم 10 سال پشت کنکور هستی 10 سال دیگه هم بمون بلکه رکورد دار شی 
> پ.ن:دوستان ديگه مراقب افرادی باشید که با کمپین زدن دارن وقت گران بهایه شما رو می گیرن يه وقت گولشون نخورید*


به این نوع واکنش ها میگن واکنش های انفعالی بزن و در رو!  :Yahoo (76): 
اینکه من دانشجوم یا چند سال پشت کنکورم به خودم مربوط میشه، شمام یاد بگیر تو کار دیگران دخالتی نکنی  :Yahoo (1): 
 بعد 99 هم بیا!  :Yahoo (76):  ، بیای حتما!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

درد شما از اول انتخابی شدن کنکور بود منتهی همیشه از تاثیر معدل استفاده ابزاری میکنین تا به خواست خودتون برسین و همه بیخود نگران کنین

----------


## saj8jad

> درد شما از اول انتخابی شدن کنکور بود منتهی همیشه از تاثیر معدل استفاده ابزاری میکنین تا به خواست خودتون برسین و همه بیخود نگران کنین


دقیقا!!!!!!!!
واس همین مورد اول و بالاتر رو تاثیر مثبت نوشته بودیم!!!!!
همونطوری که گفتم دیگه این موضوع رو پیگیری نمیکنم، خودتون پیگیری کنین

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> بهتر در ضمن راست هم گفت اگه به جای کمپین که به هیچ نتیجه ای هم نرسید درس می خوندين تا الان يه کاره ای بودین این کمپین ها فقط به ضرر بچه هاست*


داداش یه سوال
  تفنگ رو هم روی سر شما بزارن می گن بهتر ؟  یعنی به یه عده ای همین طوری ظلم شده و شما می فرمایی که چه بهتر ؟

 راستی داداش شما یادمه خدا حافظی کرده بودی !!!

----------


## MYDR

باید پیگیر بود و انتخابی بودن کنکور و تاثیر مثبت رو پیگیری کرد و امروز من دوباره یه سنجش پیام دادم و این خبر فارس رو هم براشون لینک زدم و گفتم چرا دکتر خدایی از خودش حرف میزنی که مصوبات رو یادش نیست ! در جواب نوشتن سنجش آخرین مصوبات رو اجرا می کنه !  یعنی فقط بهش تکلیف میکنند ! 

پس یعنی این که میشه این موارد رو باید از طریق های قانونی پیگیر بود

 این طوری دوستان فرزانه و دانشمندی که ادعا دارند که چه بهتر و از این جور حرفها من نمی دونم چرا زمان حضور برای کمک پنهان هستند و برای تخریب و انتشار امواج منفی همه جا هستند ؟ 
  در کل تعویق کنکور هم به جهنم ؟ اون بدبختی همه چیزش رو سیل برده با تعویق یکی دو ماهه شاید امیدی در دلش زنده بشه و بتونه خودش رو هم برسونه هم بره به جهنم دیگه ؟! به ما چه ؟ کمپین الکی هست و وقت با ارزش دیگران رو میگیرم ؟!  

  دوستانی که ادعای فضل دارند ببرند سر جلسه کنکور و یا فکر می کنند هدایت گر باشن بیان یک کلاس مشاوره کنکور بزنند که این همه در گرانبها می ریزن بی نصیب نمونن و یه چیزی لا اقل گیرشون بیاد!
  مگر توی کمپین ها از کسی خواسته شده که بیل و کلنگ بیگیرن که آهای 24 ساعت وقت بزارید براش ؟ یه دکمه حمایت زدن و یک متن کپی پیست کردن چقدر مگر وقت مخواد بگیره که هم بی تفاوت از کنارش رد شدند و یا میگن وای وای وقتمون می ره ؟

این شعر کنکور هست :    _تو کز محنت دیگران بی غمی نشاید که نامت نهند آدمی_

----------


## MYDR

> دقیقا!!!!!!!!
> واس همین مورد اول و بالاتر رو تاثیر مثبت نوشته بودیم!!!!!
> همونطوری که گفتم دیگه این موضوع رو پیگیری نمیکنم، خودتون پیگیری کنین


داداش خسته نباشید !
میدونم چقدر زحمت کشیدی و خسته شدی و پیگیری کردی !
 این طوری هم نگو ! این که پیگیر نباشی یه سری از خداشونه !  باید پیگیر بود تا به حق برسیم ! باید عزم جدی داشته باشیم ! از طریق بچه های دانشکده حقوق تهران برای وکیل هم دارم صحبت های می کنم که بتونیم به صورت متمرکز و به صورت قوی تر به دیوان عدالت اداری شکایت تنظیم کنیم تا فکر نکنند که همین طوری ها بی خیال می شم !
 های و هوی ماجرا زیاد هست ولی ما نباید بهش انقدری توجه کنیم که از اصل کارمون بمونیم.
این کمپین رو ادامه بدیم تازه یه مصاحبه کردن و یه نفر چینین حرفی رو زده باید بریم سراغ ادامه تا بتونیم از طریق مجلس و نماینده و کمیسون آموزش پیگیری کنیم.

----------


## mohammad1397

> باید پیگیر بود و انتخابی بودن کنکور و تاثیر مثبت رو پیگیری کرد و امروز من دوباره یه سنجش پیام دادم و این خبر فارس رو هم براشون لینک زدم و گفتم چرا دکتر خدایی از خودش حرف میزنی که مصوبات رو یادش نیست ! در جواب نوشتن سنجش آخرین مصوبات رو اجرا می کنه !  یعنی فقط بهش تکلیف میکنند ! 
> 
> پس یعنی این که میشه این موارد رو باید از طریق های قانونی پیگیر بود
> 
>  این طوری دوستان فرزانه و دانشمندی که ادعا دارند که چه بهتر و از این جور حرفها من نمی دونم چرا زمان حضور برای کمک پنهان هستند و برای تخریب و انتشار امواج منفی همه جا هستند ؟ 
>   در کل تعویق کنکور هم به جهنم ؟ اون بدبختی همه چیزش رو سیل برده با تعویق یکی دو ماهه شاید امیدی در دلش زنده بشه و بتونه خودش رو هم برسونه هم بره به جهنم دیگه ؟! به ما چه ؟ کمپین الکی هست و وقت با ارزش دیگران رو میگیرم ؟!  
> 
>   دوستانی که ادعای فضل دارند ببرند سر جلسه کنکور و یا فکر می کنند هدایت گر باشن بیان یک کلاس مشاوره کنکور بزنند که این همه در گرانبها می ریزن بی نصیب نمونن و یه چیزی لا اقل گیرشون بیاد!
>   مگر توی کمپین ها از کسی خواسته شده که بیل و کلنگ بیگیرن که آهای 24 ساعت وقت بزارید براش ؟ یه دکمه حمایت زدن و یک متن کپی پیست کردن چقدر مگر وقت مخواد بگیره که هم بی تفاوت از کنارش رد شدند و یا میگن وای وای وقتمون می ره ؟
> ...


عجب !! غضه تعویق کنکور هم پس میخورین !! برای همین وسط کمپین تعویق کنکور که برای کنکور دو ماه دیگه هست دو تا خواسته حاشیه ای چهارده ماه دیگه مطرح میکنین !!!

----------


## Blue.moon

> دقیقا!!!!!!!!
> واس همین مورد اول و بالاتر رو تاثیر مثبت نوشته بودیم!!!!!
> همونطوری که گفتم دیگه این موضوع رو پیگیری نمیکنم، خودتون پیگیری کنین


چرا اهمیت میدی به این چیزا؟؟ شما دارین لطف میکنین به هر دلیلی حالا!
من نظام جدیدم خودم و نهایی ندادم هنوز ولی میدونم حرف شما به نفع همه هست ....
ناراحت نشین .همیشه یه عده هستند الکی که ایراد بگیرن!کاریم نمیشه کرد (((:

----------


## saj8jad

> عجب !! غضه تعویق کنکور هم پس میخورین !! برای همین وسط کمپین تعویق کنکور که برای کنکور دو ماه دیگه هست دو تا خواسته حاشیه ای چهارده ماه دیگه مطرح میکنین !!!


امثال شما فقط هوچی گری و ساز مخالف زدن بلد هستید
پارسال هم سر تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور 98 تا آخر آذرماه همین کارها رو میکردی و با همه کل کل میکردی و ...
حالا هم باز سر این کمپین کنکور 99 شروع کردی به لودگی و ساز مخالف زدن و ...، قصدت هم کمک و حمایت کردن نیست فقط سنگ انداختن جلوی پای بچه ها هستش
من و کسانی که پویش کنکور 99 رو استارت زدیم قبلش همه مون بدون استثنا از کمپین تاخیر کنکور 98 حمایت قاطع کردیم، پس الکی مغلطه نکن که بجای حمایت از تعوین کنکور اومدیم موضوع چهارده ماه دیگه رو مطرح کردیم، اینم یه نمونه از چند کامنتی که من شخصا زیر پست وزیر علوم گذاشتم که گفته بود کمپین تعوین کنکور بودار هستش! ؛



دلیل اینکه تصمیم گرفتیم از الان این پویش رو راه بندازیم به این دلیل بود که دکتر سبطی و امرایی هیچ اقدامی تا کنون نکردن، و اگر بخوان تا آخر شهریور صبر کنن تا جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل بشه، این موضوع بخاطر اعتراضات گسترده ش تا آذر و دی طول میکشه و مثل کنکور 98 کلی حاشیه درست میکنه، برا همین ما اومدیم این پویش رو زدیم تا قبل تابستون موضوع تعیین تکلیف بشه و بچه ها بدون استرس برن درسشون رو بخونن و مشغول کمپین و این داستانا نباش، ولی کی که بفهمه! و درک داشته باشه!

----------


## mohammad1397

> امثال شما فقط هوچی گری و ساز مخالف زدن بلد هستید
> پارسال هم سر تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور 98 تا آخر آذرماه همین کارها رو میکردی و با همه کل کل میکردی و ...
> حالا هم باز سر این کمپین کنکور 99 شروع کردی به لودگی و ساز مخالف زدن و ...، قصدت هم کمک و حمایت کردن نیست فقط سنگ انداختن جلوی پای بچه ها هستش
> من و کسانی که پویش کنکور 99 رو استارت زدیم قبلش همه مون بدون استثنا از کمپین تاخیر کنکور 98 حمایت قاطع کردیم، پس الکی مغلطه نکن که بجای حمایت از تعوین کنکور اومدیم موضوع چهارده ماه دیگه رو مطرح کردیم، اینم یه نمونه از چند کامنتی که من شخصا زیر پست وزیر علوم گذاشتم که گفته بود کمپین تعوین کنکور بودار هستش! ؛
> 
> 
> 
> دلیل اینکه تصمیم گرفتیم از الان این پویش رو راه بندازیم به این دلیل بود که دکتر سبطی و امرایی هیچ اقدامی تا کنون نکردن، و اگر بخوان تا آخر شهریور صبر کنن تا جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل بشه، این موضوع بخاطر اعتراضات گسترده ش تا آذر و دی طول میکشه و مثل کنکور 98 کلی حاشیه درست میکنه، برا همین ما اومدیم این پویش رو زدیم تا قبل تابستون موضوع تعیین تکلیف بشه و بچه ها بدون استرس برن درسشون رو بخونن و مشغول کمپین و این داستانا نباش، ولی کی که بفهمه! و درک داشته باشه!


خخخ واقعا استدلال های قشنگی داری !!!!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امثال شما فقط هوچی گری و ساز مخالف زدن بلد هستید
پارسال هم سر تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور 98 تا آخر آذرماه همین کارها رو میکردی و با همه کل کل میکردی و ...
حالا هم باز سر این کمپین کنکور 99 شروع کردی به لودگی و ساز مخالف زدن و ...، قصدت هم کمک و حمایت کردن نیست فقط سنگ انداختن جلوی پای بچه ها هستش
من و کسانی که پویش کنکور 99 رو استارت زدیم قبلش همه مون بدون استثنا از کمپین تاخیر کنکور 98 حمایت قاطع کردیم، پس الکی مغلطه نکن که بجای حمایت از تعوین کنکور اومدیم موضوع چهارده ماه دیگه رو مطرح کردیم، اینم یه نمونه از چند کامنتی که من شخصا زیر پست وزیر علوم گذاشتم که گفته بود کمپین تعوین کنکور بودار هستش! ؛



دلیل اینکه تصمیم گرفتیم از الان این پویش رو راه بندازیم به این دلیل بود که دکتر سبطی و امرایی هیچ اقدامی تا کنون نکردن، و اگر بخوان تا آخر شهریور صبر کنن تا جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل بشه، این موضوع بخاطر اعتراضات گسترده ش تا آذر و دی طول میکشه و مثل کنکور 98 کلی حاشیه درست میکنه، برا همین ما اومدیم این پویش رو زدیم تا قبل تابستون موضوع تعیین تکلیف بشه و بچه ها بدون استرس برن درسشون رو بخونن و مشغول کمپین و این داستانا نباش، ولی کی که بفهمه! و درک داشته باشه!


فکر کردی الان مشخص میشه؟؟  بهت قول ميدم اين قضيه تا آخر شهریور ادامه دار خواهد بود*

----------


## saj8jad

> چرا اهمیت میدی به این چیزا؟؟ شما دارین لطف میکنین به هر دلیلی حالا!
> من نظام جدیدم خودم و نهایی ندادم هنوز ولی میدونم حرف شما به نفع همه هست ....
> ناراحت نشین .همیشه یه عده هستند الکی که ایراد بگیرن!کاریم نمیشه کرد (((:


درود
دوست گرامی وقتی حمایت نمیکنن چرا من باید وقتم رو هدر بدم؟! فقط خودشون دلشون به حال خودشون نمیسوزه من چرا باید الکی دلسوزی کنم؟!
وقتی بجای حمایت میان سنگ میندازن جلوی راه پویش و هیچ کسی هم نمیاد حمایت کنه، من تک و تنهایی که نمیتونم یه پویش رو هدایت و راهبری کنم، شما بودید میتونستید اینکار رو تنهایی کنین؟
من تک و تنها حق بدین که دست و بالم بسته هستش و بیشتر از این نمیتونم کاری بکنم

ــ بسیار خب گرامی، شروع کنین، پویش رو در حد توان نشر و گسترش بدید تا تعداد بیشتری از پویش حمایت کنن و زودتر به 10k حامی برسید تا موضوع سریع تر و قبل از شروع تابستون تعیین تکلیف بشه
ــ پویش باید به صورت فراگیر در شبکه های مجازی مثل تلگرام، اینستا و حتی توییتر پخش و نشر پیدا کنه
ــ دوستان باید به خبرگزاری ها پیام و کامنت بدید تا موضوع رو پیگیری کنند نه اینکه دست روی دست بزارین
ــ مطالب پست استارت رو بخونین و بهش عمل کنین

----------


## mohammad1397

خوبه هنوز پیامات هست میگفتی از تاثیر مثبت 99 مطمئنی و ده تا هم استدلال میوردی !!! به هر حال موضوع  تاثیر مثبت ابزار خوبی برای رسیدن به خواسته های مختلف شده !!

----------


## saj8jad

> خوبه هنوز پیامات هست میگفتی از تاثیر مثبت 99 مطمئنی و ده تا هم استدلال میوردی !!! به هر حال موضوع  تاثیر مثبت ابزار خوبی برای رسیدن به خواسته های مختلف شده !!


ما با یه تیر دو نشون رو زدیم هم تاثیر مثبت رو اول مطرح کردیم و هم موضوع حق انتخاب رو
لطفا اگر حمایت نمیکنی حداقل تماشاگر باش و دیگران رو منصرف نکن و سنگ اندازی نکن
نزار بخاطر رفتارت مثل پارسال اخراج بشی

----------


## MYDR

> عجب !! غضه تعویق کنکور هم پس میخورین !! برای همین وسط کمپین تعویق کنکور که برای کنکور دو ماه دیگه هست دو تا خواسته حاشیه ای چهارده ماه دیگه مطرح میکنین !!!


 عجب به جمالت ...
   بله مطرح میکنیم چون که این موضوع تعویق رو اگر پیگیر می بودید این طوری رو هوا فقط متن نمی نوشتی که یه چیزی گفته باشی !
آخرین حرفهای زده شده این بود که ما افراد خواستار طرح تعویق کنکور کار خودمون رو انجام دادیم و باید منتظر نماینده ها باشیم و گفتن فقط هرچند روز درمیون در شبکه های مجازی به نماینده ها پیام بدیم ! این موضوع رو در کمپین مربوطه مستندش هست در کانال عدالب آموزشی آقای امرایی هم بهش اشاره کرده !
 در ضمن اگر با امور مجلس  نماینده ها آشنا باشیم هر بخشی از  مجلس و نماینده ها نمیان برای هر یه دونه موضوع هر بارجدا جدا جلسه تشکیل بدن و وقت تنظیم کنند چندین مسئله رو هم زمان با هم مطرح می کنند و به رای و نظر کارشناسی می کشن کار رو ! پس بهتر حرف نامربوط نزنی سوال بپرس تا جواب بگیری !

----------


## mohammad1397

> ما با یه تیر دو نشون رو زدیم هم تاثیر مثبت رو اول مطرح کردیم و هم موضوع حق انتخاب رو
> لطفا اگر حمایت نمیکنی حداقل تماشاگر باش و دیگران رو منصرف نکن و سنگ اندازی نکن
> نزار بخاطر رفتارت مثل پارسال اخراج بشی


واقعا ادم جالبی هستی چند ماه پیش تایپیک های کمپین دو کنکوره شدن میدیدم همش مزه میپروندی و از مزایای کنکور نظام جدید میگفتی اون موقع سنگ اندازی نبود ؟ حالا چرا خودت پشت تاثیر مثبت باز قایم کردی مگه چن وقت ویش با قطعیت نمیگفتی مثبته ؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


ما با یه تیر دو نشون رو زدیم هم تاثیر مثبت رو اول مطرح کردیم و هم موضوع حق انتخاب رو
لطفا اگر حمایت نمیکنی حداقل تماشاگر باش و دیگران رو منصرف نکن و سنگ اندازی نکن
نزار بخاطر رفتارت مثل پارسال اخراج بشی


یادمه وسط کمپین دو کنکور شدن یکباره رنگ عوض کردی و رفتی سمت نظام جدید حالا چون خودت می خواي نظام جدید بگي به ما بدی هوچی گر آدم جالبی هستی اینم بدون چون تاثیر معدل رو با حق انتخاب قاطی کردی به نتیجه نمی رسی*

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا ادم جالبی هستی چند ماه پیش تایپیک های کمپین دو کنکوره شدن میدیدم همش مزه میپروندی و از مزایای کنکور نظام جدید میگفتی اون موقع سنگ اندازی نبود ؟ حالا چرا خودت پشت تاثیر مثبت باز قایم کردی مگه چن وقت ویش با قطعیت نمیگفتی مثبته ؟


دوست عزیز اونجا بحث دو کنکوره شدن نبود
بحث  سطح دروس و مباحث نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بود که من مستندا ثابت کردم که  مباحث نظام جدید به نسبت نظام قدیم سبک تر و راحت تر هستش که حتی خود نظام  جدیدی ها هم اینو قبول کردن، میتونی به اون تاپیک ها رجوع کنی
آیا این سنگ اندازی محسوب میشه؟!! بحث و استدلال مستند از کی تا حالا سنگ اندازی حساب میشه؟!!

بله الانم میگم به احتمال بسیار زیاد کنکور 99 تاثیر مثبت هستش به همون دلایلی که قبلا بهشون استناد کردم
حالا  ما تصمیم گرفتیم موضوع تاثیر مثبت رو با موضوع حق انتخاب رو با هم مطرح  کنیم چون جفتش مربوط به کنکور 99 هستش، بسیار خب کجای کار ایراد داره؟
بحث  قایم شدن پشت این و اون موضوع نیست، من نمیدونم شما یا نمیفهی یا خودت رو  زدی به نفهمی یا هم میخوان یه چیزی برا خودت گفته باشی یا هم که هدفت سنگ  انداختن هستش

بسیار خب حرف شما درسته، لطفا ادامه نده و نقل قول نگیر دیگه و موضوع تاپیک رو به حاشیه نبر




> *
> 
> یادمه وسط کمپین دو کنکور شدن یکباره رنگ عوض کردی و رفتی سمت نظام جدید حالا چون خودت می خواي نظام جدید بگي به ما بدی هوچی گر آدم جالبی هستی اینم بدون چون تاثیر معدل رو با حق انتخاب قاطی کردی به نتیجه نمی رسی*


پسر خوب اولا قرار شد نقل قول نگیری من رو برا بار هزارم!
ثانیا من از دو کنکوره شدن هم حمایت کردم، اینکه گفتم نظام جدید آسون تره به نسبت نظام قدیم این به معنی عدم حمایت از دو کنکور شدن نبوده و نیست، حالا تو نمیخوای قبول کنی مشکل خودته

*من نمیدونم شما دوتا چرا از اینکه این پویش زده شده و حدود 900 نفر ازش حمایت کردن سوزتون گرفته؟  نکنه از جای خاصی خط میگیرین که اینطوری شروع کردین به حمله کردن؟*  :Yahoo (76):  
*فقط یادتون باشه که این پست هاتون ثبت میشه که چقدر سنگ اندازی کردین*

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> *
> 
> یادمه وسط کمپین دو کنکور شدن یکباره رنگ عوض کردی و رفتی سمت نظام جدید حالا چون خودت می خواي نظام جدید بگي به ما بدی هوچی گر آدم جالبی هستی اینم بدون چون تاثیر معدل رو با حق انتخاب قاطی کردی به نتیجه نمی رسی*




من قبلا پیامهای شمارو تو تاپیکهای خودتون و تاپیکهای دیگران میدیدم..شما مگه خواهان برگزاری کنکور نظام قدیم برای 99 نبودین؟ و همینطور خیلی اصرار داشتید که نظام قدیم اونقدرهام از جدید سختتر نخواهد بود بنا به دلایلی که مکرر اشاره کردین..خب الان که همه ی خواسته های شما محقق شده به نظرتون بهتر نیست از وقتتون استفاده ی بهتری ببرید و از همین حالا استارت بزنید برای کنکور مورد نظرتون؟
حالا که خواسته ی شما براورده شده فکر میکنم بهتره کاری با سایر حرکتهایی که ارتباطی باهاتون ندارند نداشته باشید (یعنی اینکه اگر کمکی نمیکنید پارازیت هم نندازید)
دقیقا مثل همون موقع که اگر کسی مخالف نظر شما حرفی میزد هرطور شده سعی در اثبات حرفتون و متقاعد کردنشون داشتید...اینم یه پویشه.. پس لطفا به افرادی که خواستارش هستن احترام بذارین

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> عجب !! غضه تعویق کنکور هم پس میخورین !! برای همین وسط کمپین تعویق کنکور که برای کنکور دو ماه دیگه هست دو تا خواسته حاشیه ای چهارده ماه دیگه مطرح میکنین !!!




منم یادم هست شما تو کمپین تاثیر مثبت معدل چقدر ساز مخالف زدین چقدر جالبه الان که باز حقی ضایع شده و صحبت از حق خواهی شده باز هم شما پیدا شدین تو انجمن دوست گرامی...رفتارهای شما به نظر خیلی مشکوک تر میاد تا دیگران

----------


## Ali.t

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
بخشی از متن سرفصل عدالت،گام دوم انقلاب:
عدالت مورد انتظار در جمهوری اسلامی که مایل است پیرو حکومت علوی شناخته شود، بسی برتر از اینها است.
این سخنان (در حوزه عدالت)در قالب سیاستها و قوانین، بارها تکرار شده است ولی برای اجرای شایسته‌ی آن، چشم امید به شما جوانها است؛
مقام معظم رهبری.
                   _______________

با توجه به پایان زمان کنکور 98 و گمانه زنی ها در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 99،تمامی متقاضیان کنکور،باید نسبت به هرگونه بی عدالتی(همانند سال قبل) هشیار باشند.
اگر مصداق عدالت در کشور را دیوان عدالت اداری و مسولان مربوطه بدانیم، میدانیم:
1.دیوان عدالت اداری بار ها طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل را مخالف عدالت تشخیص داده است.
2.دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت،طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل را مخالف عدالت تشخیص داده است.
3.شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو،به همراه امضای بسیاری از  نمایندگان مجلس در سال 98 ،مصوبه طرح قطعی معدل را به دلیل آسیب به مناطق 3 و محروم کشور،مغایر عدالت تشخصی داده است.
بدون هیچ گونه حاشیه ای (از قبیل مافیای کنکور یا سیاه نمایی و شبه افکنی)،تشخیص این عدم عدالت در بالاترین نهاد های ذی صلاح حکومتی انقلاب صورت گرفته شده،که جای هیچ تردیدی را باقی نمیگذارد.بنابراین با عمل به توصیه ی رهبر انقلاب ما و تمام جوانان وظیفه خود میدانیم تا در راستای اجرای شایسته ی عدالت در کشور،با طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل در سال 99 مقابله کنیم.
اگر یک حرف احمقانه را 50 ملیون نفر در طی چند سال هم بزنند آن حرف همچنان احقمانست،طرح تاثیر قطعی یک طرح احمقانه و کاملا یکطرفه است.
این که بعضی از دوستان این اعتراض ها را ندید میگرند،یا میگویند که امسال هم مثل پارسال و...
بدانند:
جلوگیری از هرنوع بی عدالتی و مقابله با آن وظیفه شرعی،دینی و انسانی هر انسانی است..و بی عدالتی در هر حوزه ای همواره وجدان های آزادی خواه را عذاب میدهد.هرکس که امروز چشمان خود را بر بی عدالتی میبندد،اگر فردا خود دچار بی عدالتی شد،فریاد کمک خواهی نزند!!
پ.ن: پیشنهاد میکنم برای هماهنگی در شیوه ی اعتراض ها و اطلاع رسانی و...این تایپک را به دلیل اطلاعات کامل،تایپک مرکزی قرار داده و در سایر قسمت ها اطلاع رسانی کنید.
همچنین دوستان این تایپک را تا رسیدن به نتیجه مورد نظر،در انجمن فعالانه حفظ کنند*

----------


## saj8jad

https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

----------


## Ebrahim999

چيزي به اسم تاثير مثبت وجود نداره
معدل مسيقيم تاثير داره يا بي ارزشه

----------


## reza333

> چيزي به اسم تاثير مثبت وجود نداره
> معدل مسيقيم تاثير داره يا بي ارزشه


*تاثیر مثبت  وجود نداره!!!!!!!!!!!! با چه منطقی؟؟
برای کسی که تراز نهاییش بیشتر باشه از تراز کنکورش ، نمره نهایی شو تاثیر میدن. مثلا قطعا اگر کسی ریاضی 20 درصد بزنه و نمره نهاییش 19 شده باشه ، تراز نهاییش بالاتره ، پس تراز کنکورشو دخالت نمیدن و همون تراز نهاییشو در نظر میگیرن.
برای کسی که تراز نهاییش از تراز کنکورش کمتر باشه ، کنکورشو تاثیر میدن. مثلا اگر کسی ریاضی 60 درصد بزنه ولی نمره نهاییش 15 شده باشه ، قطعا تراز کنکورش بهتره ، پس تراز نمره نهایی رو دخالت نمیدن که ترازش افت کنه.
این میشه تاثیر معدل به صورت مثبت و با تاثیر قطعی خیلی فرق داره.
*

----------


## Ebrahim999

> *تاثیر مثبت  وجود نداره!!!!!!!!!!!! با چه منطقی؟؟
> برای کسی که تراز نهاییش بیشتر باشه از تراز کنکورش ، نمره نهایی شو تاثیر میدن. مثلا قطعا اگر کسی ریاضی 20 درصد بزنه و نمره نهاییش 19 شده باشه ، تراز نهاییش بالاتره ، پس تراز کنکورشو دخالت نمیدن و همون تراز نهاییشو در نظر میگیرن.
> برای کسی که تراز نهاییش از تراز کنکورش کمتر باشه ، کنکورشو تاثیر میدن. مثلا اگر کسی ریاضی 60 درصد بزنه ولی نمره نهاییش 15 شده باشه ، قطعا تراز کنکورش بهتره ، پس تراز نمره نهایی رو دخالت نمیدن که ترازش افت کنه.
> این میشه تاثیر معدل به صورت مثبت و با تاثیر قطعی خیلی فرق داره.
> *


من ٢ تا كنكور با تاثير مثبت ديدم
شما بايد با معدل ٢٠ تو كنكور -٣٣ بزنيد تا تاثيرش مثبت شه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Ali.t

*جوابیه و هشدار:
برخی از دوستان میگویند،صبر میکردید کنکور 98 تمام شود،و سپس به کنکور 99 میپرداختید
پاسخ:
1.درمورد ایجاد کمپین برای تاثیر معدل،
طولانی شدن زمان(جدای از استرس و سرگردانی)،خللی در مسیر مطالعه داوطلبان کنکور ایجاد نمیکرد(مانند سال قبل).
زیرا نظام قدیم ها،دیپلم خود را گرفته اند و نظام جدید ها در شرف گرفتن دیپلم.
بنابراین،دو گروه درکنار مطالعه برای کنکور،با پیگیری کمپین تاثیر معدل،منتظر به نتیجه رسیدن آن و اجرای عدالت بودند.
2.اما در مورد انتخابی شدن کنکور،این ماجرا اصلا صحیح نیست.درواقع انتخابی شدن یا نشدن کنکور به طور مستقیم منابع و مسیر مطالعه کنکور را شامل میشود و این که چه محتوا و کتابی برای کنکور مطالعه شود.بنابراین انتخابی شدن کنکور باید در سریع ترین زمان به نتیجه برسد،تا داوبطلبان بتوانتد برای آن برنامه ریزی کنند.

*****هشدار:طولانی شدن زمان برای تصویب انتخابی شدن کنکور،هیچ تفاوتی با عدم تصویب آن ندارد.****

بنابراین ایجاد این کمپین با هشیاری برای رسیدن به نتیجه در سریع ترین زمان ممکن بوده،تا بتوان برای آن برنامه ریزی کرد.
پ.ن:
یک گروه از داوطلبان طبق مصوبه قبلی دروس نظام جدید را خوندند.
یک گروه هم طبق مصوبه جدید عمل کرده،وکتاب های دست دوم نظام قدیم را تهیه ودرحال مطالعه اند.
اما خواسته ی این کمپین برای اجرای صحیح عدالت مشخص است.
نه به مصوبه قبلی
نه به مصوبه جدید
انتخابی شدن کنکور.

به شخصه نظر خودم راجع به انتخابی شدن کنکور خنثی هست،اما مصوبه جدید سنجش و تاکید برجداسازی،بشدت بوی تاثیر قطعی معدل را میدهد.این که هر گروه جدا شه تا تاثیر قطعی معدل آن،همخوان با آزمون کنکورش باشد.*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *جوابیه و هشدار:
> برخی از دوستان میگویند،صبر میکردید کنکور 98 تمام شود،و سپس به کنکور 99 میپرداختید
> پاسخ:
> 1.درمورد ایجاد کمپین برای تاثیر معدل،
> طولانی شدن زمان(جدای از استرس و سرگردانی)،خللی در مسیر مطالعه داوطلبان کنکور ایجاد نمیکرد(مانند سال قبل).
> زیرا نظام قدیم ها،دیپلم خود را گرفته اند و نظام جدید ها در شرف گرفتن دیپلم.
> بنابراین،دو گروه درکنار مطالعه برای کنکور،با پیگیری کمپین تاثیر معدل،منتظر به نتیجه رسیدن آن و اجرای عدالت بودند.
> 2.اما در مورد انتخابی شدن کنکور،این ماجرا اصلا صحیح نیست.درواقع انتخابی شدن یا نشدن کنکور به طور مستقیم منابع و مسیر مطالعه کنکور را شامل میشود و این که چه محتوا و کتابی برای کنکور مطالعه شود.بنابراین انتخابی شدن کنکور باید در سریع ترین زمان به نتیجه برسد،تا داوبطلبان بتوانتد برای آن برنامه ریزی کنند.
> 
> ...


فرافکنی نکن مصوبه تاثیر قطعی سال 99 کلا لغو شد اگه میخواستن قطعی کنن براشون خیلی راحت تر بود که همون موقع لغوش نکنن و بگن فقط 98 مثبت !)! خواسته شما حق انتخابه ولی میخواین برای معدل جوسازی کنین تا موضوع خودتون مورد توجه قرار بگیره موقعی که گفتن 99 فقط جدید امثال شما بدون فکر کردن به بقیه از چنین مصوبه ی مسخره ای خخوشحال شدن حالا حس خیرخواهیتون فوران کرده

----------


## reza333

> من ٢ تا كنكور با تاثير مثبت ديدم
> شما بايد با معدل ٢٠ تو كنكور -٣٣ بزنيد تا تاثيرش مثبت شه


این حرف شما یعنی اگر کسی زیست بشه 20 و تو کنکور 10- % بزنه ، بازم تراز 20 از تراز 10-% کمتره.!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جهت اطلاع شما ، نمره 20 تو هر درس بهت ترازی میده بین 8500 تا 10500، بسته به این که سختی درس چقدر باشه و بقیه چطور عمل کنن.
اگر کسی منفی که که دیگه خیلی تابلوی ، حتی سفید بده ، تراز کنکورش میشه بین 4000 تا 6000. 
پس نمره 20 ، بهتر از سفید زدن چه برسه به منفی زدن.
بله ، تراز درصدای بالای 60 ، از نمره 20 هم بیشتره ، پس تاثیر مثبت معدل نداره.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.t


بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
بخشی از متن سرفصل عدالت،گام دوم انقلاب:
عدالت مورد انتظار در جمهوری اسلامی که مایل است پیرو حکومت علوی شناخته شود، بسی برتر از اینها است.
این سخنان (در حوزه عدالت)در قالب سیاستها و قوانین، بارها تکرار شده است ولی برای اجرای شایسته‌ی آن، چشم امید به شما جوانها است؛
مقام معظم رهبری.
                   _______________

با توجه به پایان زمان کنکور 98 و گمانه زنی ها در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 99،تمامی متقاضیان کنکور،باید نسبت به هرگونه بی عدالتی(همانند سال قبل) هشیار باشند.
اگر مصداق عدالت در کشور را دیوان عدالت اداری و مسولان مربوطه بدانیم، میدانیم:
1.دیوان عدالت اداری بار ها طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل را مخالف عدالت تشخیص داده است.
2.دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت،طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل را مخالف عدالت تشخیص داده است.
3.شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو،به همراه امضای بسیاری از  نمایندگان مجلس در سال 98 ،مصوبه طرح قطعی معدل را به دلیل آسیب به مناطق 3 و محروم کشور،مغایر عدالت تشخصی داده است.
بدون هیچ گونه حاشیه ای (از قبیل مافیای کنکور یا سیاه نمایی و شبه افکنی)،تشخیص این عدم عدالت در بالاترین نهاد های ذی صلاح حکومتی انقلاب صورت گرفته شده،که جای هیچ تردیدی را باقی نمیگذارد.بنابراین با عمل به توصیه ی رهبر انقلاب ما و تمام جوانان وظیفه خود میدانیم تا در راستای اجرای شایسته ی عدالت در کشور،با طرح تاثیر قطعی معدل در سال 99 مقابله کنیم.
اگر یک حرف احمقانه را 50 ملیون نفر در طی چند سال هم بزنند آن حرف همچنان احقمانست،طرح تاثیر قطعی یک طرح احمقانه و کاملا یکطرفه است.
این که بعضی از دوستان این اعتراض ها را ندید میگرند،یا میگویند که امسال هم مثل پارسال و...
بدانند:
جلوگیری از هرنوع بی عدالتی و مقابله با آن وظیفه شرعی،دینی و انسانی هر انسانی است..و بی عدالتی در هر حوزه ای همواره وجدان های آزادی خواه را عذاب میدهد.هرکس که امروز چشمان خود را بر بی عدالتی میبندد،اگر فردا خود دچار بی عدالتی شد،فریاد کمک خواهی نزند!!
پ.ن: پیشنهاد میکنم برای هماهنگی در شیوه ی اعتراض ها و اطلاع رسانی و...این تایپک را به دلیل اطلاعات کامل،تایپک مرکزی قرار داده و در سایر قسمت ها اطلاع رسانی کنید.
همچنین دوستان این تایپک را تا رسیدن به نتیجه مورد نظر،در انجمن فعالانه حفظ کنند


کدوم دیوان عدالت ها؟؟ بچه گیر آوردين؟؟؟ چرا بقیه رو گمراه می کنید بارها گفتم قانون نقض نشده تا دیوان کاری کنه سنجش يه اطلاعیه داده بود حالا اون اطلاعیه رو از روی سایت برداشته و يه اطلاعیه ديگه گذاشته كجاي این غیر قانونی هست شما معتبر ترین وکیل هم بگیری کاری نمی تونه بکنه یک میلیون نفر هم شکایت کنن کاری نمی تونن بکنن چون قانون نقض نشده شورا اختیار مصوبه های خودش رو داره و دو کنکور شدن رو یک سال قبل کنکور 99 اطلاع رسانی کرده همه موظف هستن طبق قانون جدید برن جلو و وقت کافی هم وجود داره مگه بچه بازی هست برو يه نگاه به سایت سنجش بکن اصلا مصوبه ای که بگه 99 یه کنکوره نیست روی سایت اگه بود شاید دیوان يه کاری می کرد اما الان  دیوان اصلا هیچ کاری نمی تونه بکنه جز این که 1 سال علاف بشین و آخرش هیچی*

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> کدوم دیوان عدالت ها؟؟ بچه گیر آوردين؟؟؟ چرا بقیه رو گمراه می کنید بارها گفتم قانون نقض نشده تا دیوان کاری کنه سنجش يه اطلاعیه داده بود حالا اون اطلاعیه رو از روی سایت برداشته و يه اطلاعیه ديگه گذاشته كجاي این غیر قانونی هست شما معتبر ترین وکیل هم بگیری کاری نمی تونه بکنه یک میلیون نفر هم شکایت کنن کاری نمی تونن بکنن چون قانون نقض نشده شورا اختیار مصوبه های خودش رو داره و دو کنکور شدن رو یک سال قبل کنکور 99 اطلاع رسانی کرده همه موظف هستن طبق قانون جدید برن جلو و وقت کافی هم وجود داره مگه بچه بازی هست برو يه نگاه به سایت سنجش بکن اصلا مصوبه ای که بگه 99 یه کنکوره نیست روی سایت اگه بود شاید دیوان يه کاری می کرد اما الان  دیوان اصلا هیچ کاری نمی تونه بکنه جز این که 1 سال علاف بشین و آخرش هیچی*


این که فردی مدام خدا حافظی کنند و بعدش پشت سرهم حرف هم بزنند مثل بچه بازی دالی هست ! هی سلام ! مرسی که هستی !!!
  این که من نمی دونم شما چقدر ازحقوق و وکالت می دونید که در حوزه اختیارات شورا هم نظرمیدید که نقص قانون نشده !  شورا اختیار خودش رو داره بله اختیار خودش رو داره نه این که با اون اختیارات در حق مردم ظلم کنه !
 این که شما مدام سعی دارید حرف خودتون رو تکرار کنید و با این خواسته مخالفت کنید بچه ها رو که بیشتر گمراه می کنید ! و سعی در فرا فکنی منفی دارید !!!  چرا وکیل ها نتونند کاری کنند ؟ چرا خواسته بچه ها بی اثر بمونه ؟ بهتر نیست به جای این که شما از درس خوندن خودتون و رتبه برتر شدنتون وقت صرف جدال و مفی بازی ها در نیارید که متضرر نشید ؟ حداقل خودتون برید درس بخونید که عقب نیوفتید .

----------


## MYDR

> فرافکنی نکن مصوبه تاثیر قطعی سال 99 کلا لغو شد اگه میخواستن قطعی کنن براشون خیلی راحت تر بود که همون موقع لغوش نکنن و بگن فقط 98 مثبت !)! خواسته شما حق انتخابه ولی میخواین برای معدل جوسازی کنین تا موضوع خودتون مورد توجه قرار بگیره موقعی که گفتن 99 فقط جدید امثال شما بدون فکر کردن به بقیه از چنین مصوبه ی مسخره ای خخوشحال شدن حالا حس خیرخواهیتون فوران کرده


به چیزی هم شما یاد گرفتیدا اصل محل به کار بردن فرافکنی رو میدونید چه وقتی هست !  فرا فکنی فراکنی !
این که مدام بی اطلاع حرف میزنید خیلی جای سوال داره که هدفتون چیه ؟ ترس شما از چیه ؟ 
   اگر مخالف این حرکت باشید : شما با حق انتخاب که کنکور خودتون رو میدید و با تاثیر مثبت هم که بشه بازم چیزی رو از دست نمیدید!!!

 تاثیر معدل برای کنکور 99 کلا لغو شد ؟
 کجا چنین خبری اومده که فقط شما خبر دارید ؟ در کانال هامون سبطی و اخبار جستجو کنید ببینید بعد از کلی اعتراض اومدن برای 98 تاثیر رو مثبت قرار دادن ! که هامون سبطی گفت ان شاالله برای 99 همین روند رو تکرار می کنیم !  حالا همچین حرف میزنید که انگار سخنگویی سازمان سنجش هستید ! 
 این حق انتخاب و تاثیر مثبت کنکور 99 دو موضوع مهم باهم بوده که سعی شده حق دانش آموزان و داوطلب ها باهم به گوش مسئولین برسه ! پس اول بهتره برید تحقیق کنید اخبار رو پیگیری کنید بعد اظهار فضل کنید !

----------


## bbehzad

جمهوری اسلامی کشوری نیست که بشه زرت زرت کمپین تشکیل بدید مطابق میلتون کارکنید.یه بار با کمک سبطی و دارودستش تو مجلس معدل اکی شد .سر قضیه تعویق تا وزیر علوم گفت پیگیری میکنیم ببینیم کی پشت این قضیه است سبطی تو کانالش کشید کنار.سبطی 2000 ممبر داشت الان شده 16 هزار.به هدفش رسید.سبطی تازه داره تو عرصه کتاب و کلاس کنکور جولان میده.خود مافیا همینه بقیه اداشو در میارن.اینم مثله کلم چیو گاجه.درهرصورت ادامه بدید کمپینتونو ولی بدونید جمهوری اسلامی یکی دوبار بیشتر باج نمیده درضمن نماینده ها درگیر امریکان تا ببینن چه خاکی تو سرشون کنن.دکترخدایی دیگه زیر بار نمیره.مگر اینکه مجلس ملزم کنه که من تو این مجلس دیگه نمیبینم.

----------


## MYDR

> جمهوری اسلامی کشوری نیست که بشه زرت زرت کمپین تشکیل بدید مطابق میلتون کارکنید.یه بار با کمک سبطی و دارودستش تو مجلس معدل اکی شد .سر قضیه تعویق تا وزیر علوم گفت پیگیری میکنیم ببینیم کی پشت این قضیه است سبطی تو کانالش کشید کنار.سبطی 2000 ممبر داشت الان شده 16 هزار.به هدفش رسید.سبطی تازه داره تو عرصه کتاب و کلاس کنکور جولان میده.خود مافیا همینه بقیه اداشو در میارن.اینم مثله کلم چیو گاجه.درهرصورت ادامه بدید کمپینتونو ولی بدونید جمهوری اسلامی یکی دوبار بیشتر باج نمیده درضمن نماینده ها درگیر امریکان تا ببینن چه خاکی تو سرشون کنن.دکترخدایی دیگه زیر بار نمیره.مگر اینکه مجلس ملزم کنه که من تو این مجلس دیگه نمیبینم.


آقا بهزاد شما درست می فرمایی !
ولی همین جا هم اگر حرفی نزنی تا ابد تو سرت میزنن ! و اگر هم بخوای وایسی که بهت توجه کنند و حق رو بهت بدن هیچ وقت چنین اتفاقی نمی افته ! خود وکلا یه حرف معروف دارن حق گرفتنیه !
   این هامون سبطی رو هم دستمون هست هدف و اهدافش چی هست ! و الان داره با حرکت های اجتماعی خودش رو بالا می کشه  به محض این که موضوع تعویق کنکور تا جای پیش رفت درجا تبلیغات سمینارها و کتاب هاش اومد وسط !  
  اگر دقت هم کنید این کمپین فقط خود ما داوطلب ها هستیم و از سما هیچ بخشی که می تونند کمک کنند کمک نکردن منجمله همین آقایون عدالت آموزشی!
به خاطر همین باید ما دانش آموزان باهم باشیم نه رو در رویی هم !

----------


## sina_hp

*خلاصه اینکه سنجش مخالف حق انتخاب هست و نه نماینده ها و نه دیوان و نه اون دکتر سبطی و امرایی تون و نه کمپین هاتون هیچ کاری نمی تونن بکنن زجر بکشید که این زجر های الانتون تقاص اون زمانی بود که با دو کنکور شدن مخالفت می کردین و استدلال های غلط براش می آوردين نوش جونتون و گوارای وجودتون*

----------


## Ali.t

> *
> 
> کدوم دیوان عدالت ها؟؟ بچه گیر آوردين؟؟؟ چرا بقیه رو گمراه می کنید بارها گفتم قانون نقض نشده تا دیوان کاری کنه سنجش يه اطلاعیه داده بود حالا اون اطلاعیه رو از روی سایت برداشته و يه اطلاعیه ديگه گذاشته كجاي این غیر قانونی هست شما معتبر ترین وکیل هم بگیری کاری نمی تونه بکنه یک میلیون نفر هم شکایت کنن کاری نمی تونن بکنن چون قانون نقض نشده شورا اختیار مصوبه های خودش رو داره و دو کنکور شدن رو یک سال قبل کنکور 99 اطلاع رسانی کرده همه موظف هستن طبق قانون جدید برن جلو و وقت کافی هم وجود داره مگه بچه بازی هست برو يه نگاه به سایت سنجش بکن اصلا مصوبه ای که بگه 99 یه کنکوره نیست روی سایت اگه بود شاید دیوان يه کاری می کرد اما الان  دیوان اصلا هیچ کاری نمی تونه بکنه جز این که 1 سال علاف بشین و آخرش هیچی*


*
دوست عزیز،اگه شما چشماتونو باز میکردید و متن رو با حوصله و دقت میخوندین،متوجه میشیدن که همش در رابطه با تاثیر قطعی معدل هست،و من در این پست هیچ اشاره ای به یه کنکوره یا دو کنوره بودن کنکور نکردم..
لطفا سطح درک پایین خودتون از متون را به ما نسبت ندهید!*

----------


## MYDR

> *خلاصه اینکه سنجش مخالف حق انتخاب هست و نه نماینده ها و نه دیوان و نه اون دکتر سبطی و امرایی تون و نه کمپین هاتون هیچ کاری نمی تونن بکنن زجر بکشید که این زجر های الانتون تقاص اون زمانی بود که با دو کنکور شدن مخالفت می کردین و استدلال های غلط براش می آوردين نوش جونتون و گوارای وجودتون*



 الان اونی که داره زجر تا مغز استخون می کشه شما هستی ! واقعا ً چقدر فشار داره میاد بهتون ! 
دوستان ببینید و بشناسن افرادی که مدام دیگران رو بی اطلاع و متهم به فرافکنی و عدم آگاهی می کردند چه شخصیت بیمار گونه ای دارند ! و چه اهداف شومی دارند که از نصیب شدن حق برای دیگران بیم دارند ! 


 اگر به حقیقت ماجرا دقت کنیم :
 این دسته از افراد خب کنکوری که دوست دارند شرکت می کنند نظام جدید یا نظام قدیم !
اگر معدل هم ثاثیر مثبت باشه که ضرری متوجهشون نمیشه !


چهره واقعی مشمئز کنندهشون رو که ظاهر امر از مشکلات روحی روانی رنج می برن رو نشون دادند که فقط میخوان فکر داوطلب ها رو با استرس و فشار خراب کنند.

----------


## Juliette

> *خلاصه اینکه سنجش مخالف حق انتخاب هست و نه نماینده ها و نه دیوان و نه اون دکتر سبطی و امرایی تون و نه کمپین هاتون هیچ کاری نمی تونن بکنن زجر بکشید که این زجر های الانتون تقاص اون زمانی بود که با دو کنکور شدن مخالفت می کردین و استدلال های غلط براش می آوردين نوش جونتون و گوارای وجودتون*


با سلام
سنجش مخالف چنین اقدامی نیست.
در صورتی که نیاز بع واحدهای پیش نیاز باشد مشکلساز خواهد بود و از این لحاظ مشکل دارد
بعلاوه این افراد پس از برگزاری کنکور نیز به دلایلی واهی اعتراض خواهندکرد..
البته اینها چیزی نیست.داوطلب ازمون داده وپاسخنامه خودرا قبول ندارد ولی به ان رسیدگی نمیشود چون توجیه میکند.اینها که در زمره شروع هم نیستند

----------


## Juliette

م
با سلام
دوست عزیز پیگیر امورات دیگرتان هم باشید 
همانگونه که از پیگیری امورات قبلیتان نتیجه گرفته اید.
+
با خواندن همان کتب نظام جدید درازمون نظام قدیم پذیرفته میشوید(اگر قصدپذیرفته شدن دارید)
با سپاس

----------


## Kimia.z

چجور تاپیک بزنم

----------


## amir.h.h

سلام بر دوستان عزیز فارغ و دوازدهم
یعنی خدا وکیلی هنوز متوجه نشدین که ملت تو تصمیم گیری ها هیچ کارن که این قدر برای خودتون حاشیه درست میکنین کنکور99فلان شه کنکور 1400بهمان شه  کنکور 1401پزشکی بدون کنکور بشه بسه تو رو خدا 
عزیزانی که این قدر بحث میکنین برا 99   چند سال پشت کنکورین ؟چند سال می خواین بمونین؟ بخدا بخدا بخدا با این حرفا  و حاشیه ها کسی قبول نشده این همه رتبه برتر تو همین فروم کی دیده در طی سال پیگیر این حاشیه ها  بشن
اونا نشستن دارن مثل... میخونن به ریش اونایی  که تو تایپیکن میخندن بچه ها از همین فرصت مشتی که دارین استفاده کنین ایشاالله به هدف های خوشگلتون تو زندگی برسین این حرف منو فقط پشت کنکوری ها میفهمن که هرسال پشت کنکور موندن شرایط براشون سخت تر شده همین نتایج کنکور 95و96 و 97 با هم مقایسه کنین زمین تا اسمون قبول شدن تو رشته های تاپ سخت تر شده پس ول کنین 99 رو ول کنین 1400 رو و باقدرت همین 70 روز رو بخونبن 

به امید موفقیت همه بچه های فروم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ali.t

*جوابیه به خفتگان:
دوستانی که با خیال راحت افراد را متهم به ناآگاهی میکنند و،میگویند دیگه تاثیر قطعی معدل تموم شده،و از کنکور 99 تا ظهور امام عصر تاثیر مثبت هست،لازم است به خبر زیر توجه کنند.

سه شنبه 13 آذر 97 :
اظهار نظر رئیس سازمان سنجش و عبدالرسول عمادی در مورد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 99

خدایی با اشاره به تغییر تأثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۸اضافه کرد: شرایط کلان کشور و جمع‌بندی شورای سنجش و پذیرش این بود که تأثیر معدل درسال ۹۸ مثبت باشد ولی تاثیر معدل برای کنکور ۹۹ قطعی است.
لینک متنی خبر:خبرگزاری حوزه اموزش و تحقیق(آنا)
لینک تصویری خبر:خبرگزاری فارس

باشد که هشیار شوید!!*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *جوابیه به خفتگان:
> دوستانی که با خیال راحت افراد را متهم به ناآگاهی میکنند و،میگویند دیگه تاثیر قطعی معدل تموم شده،و از کنکور 99 تا ظهور امام عصر تاثیر مثبت هست،لازم است به خبر زیر توجه کنند.
> 
> سه شنبه 13 آذر 97 :
> اظهار نظر رئیس سازمان سنجش و عبدالرسول عمادی در مورد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 99
> 
> خدایی با اشاره به تغییر تأثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۸اضافه کرد: شرایط کلان کشور و جمع‌بندی شورای سنجش و پذیرش این بود که تأثیر معدل درسال ۹۸ مثبت باشد ولی تاثیر معدل برای کنکور ۹۹ قطعی است.
> لینک متنی خبر:خبرگزاری حوزه اموزش و تحقیق(آنا)
> لینک تصویری خبر:خبرگزاری فارس
> ...


خخخ الان  دیگه نه عمادی ای در کار هست نه زرافشانی اطلاعیه 26 شهریور هم کلا حذف شد از سایت سنجش لازم نیست برای رسیدن به خواسته دیگه از معدل و نگران کردن بقیه استفاده کنین اتفاقا تنهاکسی که باعث شد تاثیر مثبت بشه همین شخص خدایی بود که بارها گزارش کارشناسی برای کمیسیون ارسال کرد و مخالف تاثیر قطعی بود این مصاحبش هم مال ئقتیه که قرار بود 99 تک نظامه برگزار بشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.t


جوابیه به خفتگان:
دوستانی که با خیال راحت افراد را متهم به ناآگاهی میکنند و،میگویند دیگه تاثیر قطعی معدل تموم شده،و از کنکور 99 تا ظهور امام عصر تاثیر مثبت هست،لازم است به خبر زیر توجه کنند.

سه شنبه 13 آذر 97 :
اظهار نظر رئیس سازمان سنجش و عبدالرسول عمادی در مورد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 99

خدایی با اشاره به تغییر تأثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۸اضافه کرد: شرایط کلان کشور و جمع‌بندی شورای سنجش و پذیرش این بود که تأثیر معدل درسال ۹۸ مثبت باشد ولی تاثیر معدل برای کنکور ۹۹ قطعی است.
لینک متنی خبر:خبرگزاری حوزه اموزش و تحقیق(آنا)
لینک تصویری خبر:خبرگزاری فارس

باشد که هشیار شوید!!


اون موقع با الان شرایطش فرق داره ديگه اون چیزی که گفت عملی نمیشه*

----------


## reza333

> خخخ الان  دیگه نه عمادی ای در کار هست نه زرافشانی اطلاعیه 26 شهریور هم کلا حذف شد از سایت سنجش لازم نیست برای رسیدن به خواسته دیگه از معدل و نگران کردن بقیه استفاده کنین اتفاقا تنهاکسی که باعث شد تاثیر مثبت بشه همین شخص خدایی بود که بارها گزارش کارشناسی برای کمیسیون ارسال کرد و مخالف تاثیر قطعی بود این مصاحبش هم مال ئقتیه که قرار بود 99 تک نظامه برگزار بشه


جناب ، شما فقط جواب این سوال و بده ،  چرا سنجش به گفته ی خودت  اطلاعیه ۲۷ شهریور و حذف کرده ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> جناب ، شما فقط جواب این سوال و بده ،  چرا سنجش به گفته ی خودت  اطلاعیه ۲۷ شهریور و حذف کرده ؟؟؟


چون هم تاثیر قطعی هم یه کنکوره شدن لغو شده و مانع سواستفاده افرادی بشه که جو سازی کنن اونم برای مصوبه ای که لغو شده !!!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


جناب ، شما فقط جواب این سوال و بده ،  چرا سنجش به گفته ی خودت  اطلاعیه ۲۷ شهریور و حذف کرده ؟؟؟


تا يه عده که تعدادشون کمه شاخ بازی و کمپین بازی و اعتراض بازی و شکایت بازی درنیارن برای مصوبه ای که سنحش بخاطر شرایط به حق  موجود اونو لغو کرده*

----------


## reza333

> چون هم تاثیر قطعی هم یه کنکوره شدن لغو شده و مانع سواستفاده افرادی بشه که جو سازی کنن اونم برای مصوبه ای که لغو شده !!!


یعنی من باور کنم شما اینقدر ساده ای ؟؟ یا فکر کردی ما خیلی ساده ایم؟
نیت سنجش فقط و فقط از این کارش این بود که حذفش کنه تا بزنه زیر حق انتخاب کنکور.
بعد اومدی میگه میخاسته روی تاثیر معدل هم کسی جو نده...

احتمالا شما از کارمندان مثلا قلم چی حرف اخری گاجی جایی نیستی ، نمیدونم چرا همه حرفات دلخواه ابوالفضل جوکار و کاظم قلمچیه،

----------


## reza333

> *
> 
> تا يه عده که تعدادشون کمه شاخ بازی و کمپین بازی و اعتراض بازی و شکایت بازی درنیارن برای مصوبه ای که سنحش بخاطر شرایط به حق  موجود اونو لغو کرده*


جواب شما هم همون جوابی که به بالایی دادم.

----------


## mohammad1397

> یعنی من باور کنم شما اینقدر ساده ای ؟؟ یا فکر کردی ما خیلی ساده ایم؟
> نیت سنجش فقط و فقط از این کارش این بود که حذفش کنه تا بزنه زیر حق انتخاب کنکور.
> بعد اومدی میگه میخاسته روی تاثیر معدل هم کسی جو نده...
> 
> احتمالا شما از کارمندان مثلا قلم چی حرف اخری گاجی جایی نیستی ، نمیدونم چرا همه حرفات داخواه ابوالفضل جوکار و کاظم قلمچیه،


خخخ باشه من کنکوری نیستم ولی تو که بعد تغییر مصوبه سر و کلت انجمن پیدا شده هستی !!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


یعنی من باور کنم شما اینقدر ساده ای ؟؟ یا فکر کردی ما خیلی ساده ایم؟
نیت سنجش فقط و فقط از این کارش این بود که حذفش کنه تا بزنه زیر حق انتخاب کنکور.
بعد اومدی میگه میخاسته روی تاثیر معدل هم کسی جو نده...

احتمالا شما از کارمندان مثلا قلم چی حرف اخری گاجی جایی نیستی ، نمیدونم چرا همه حرفات داخواه ابوالفضل جوکار و کاظم قلمچیه،


مشکل شما اينه که نمي خواي يه چيزي به این واضحی رو قبول کنی و بدتر اینکه می دوني داری دست و پا میزنی ولی جرات نداری بگي واسه همينه که همش دنبال بهانه ها و دلایل الکی هستی*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


یعنی من باور کنم شما اینقدر ساده ای ؟؟ یا فکر کردی ما خیلی ساده ایم؟
نیت سنجش فقط و فقط از این کارش این بود که حذفش کنه تا بزنه زیر حق انتخاب کنکور.
بعد اومدی میگه میخاسته روی تاثیر معدل هم کسی جو نده...

احتمالا شما از کارمندان مثلا قلم چی حرف اخری گاجی جایی نیستی ، نمیدونم چرا همه حرفات دلخواه ابوالفضل جوکار و کاظم قلمچیه،


شما از ساده هم فراتر رفتی*

----------


## MYDR

> خخخ الان  دیگه نه عمادی ای در کار هست نه زرافشانی اطلاعیه 26 شهریور هم کلا حذف شد از سایت سنجش لازم نیست برای رسیدن به خواسته دیگه از معدل و نگران کردن بقیه استفاده کنین اتفاقا تنهاکسی که باعث شد تاثیر مثبت بشه همین شخص خدایی بود که بارها گزارش کارشناسی برای کمیسیون ارسال کرد و مخالف تاثیر قطعی بود این مصاحبش هم مال ئقتیه که قرار بود 99 تک نظامه برگزار بشه





> *
> تا يه عده که تعدادشون کمه شاخ بازی و کمپین بازی و اعتراض بازی و شکایت  بازی درنیارن برای مصوبه ای که سنحش بخاطر شرایط به حق  موجود اونو لغو  کرده*



اولا ً : 
آقایون اندیشمندی که می گن کنکور 99 ثاثیر مثبت بودن اون نهایی و مشخص شده سند معتبر بیارند تا کمپین و این حرکت رو اصلاح کنیم !!! و اگر سند ندارند بهتر آبروی خودشون رو بیشتر از این نبرن!

شرط معدل : 
برای کنکور 97 تاثیر قطعی بود و با اعتراض ها تاثیر مثبت شد، سازمان سنجش برای کنکور 98 و 99 ثاثیر قطعی کنکور رو اعلام کرد !
 که برای کنکور 98 مجددا بچه ها اعتراض کردند که نتیجه این شد که کنکر 98  ثاتیر مثبت اون اعلام شد و برای کنکور 99 هنوز اعلامیه رسمی منتشر نشده که شانتاژ می کنید که ثاثیر مثبت هست و حق انتخاب رو می کوبید !

این افراد که نگران این کمپین هستند ترس از حضور نظام قدیمی ها در کنکور نظام جدید دارند و سعی دارند که بگن کنکور 99 دو کنکور برگزار میشه پس هر کسی همون نظام خودش رو شرکت کنه و اگر دقت کنید واژه محوری که به کار می برن " حق انتخاب " رو نگرانش هستند که مدام میگن از طریق معدل میخواهید بدست بیارید ! در صورتی که منتظر باشید ببینید برای این تاثیر مثبت کنکور 99 هیچ سند معتبری دارند تا منتشر کنند یا نه !

----------


## reza333

> خخخ باشه من کنکوری نیستم ولی تو که بعد تغییر مصوبه سر و کلت انجمن پیدا شده هستی !!


من کنکوری ۹۹ هستم اونم ۹۹ نظام قدیمش عزیز. 

الانم دو هدف دارم : هدف اصلیم : تاثیر معدل مثبت ،  حق انتخاب کنکور . 
اتفاقا بر خلاف میل شما ، خوب موقعی سروکلم پیدا شده.  برای حقمون الان فعالیت نکنیم پس کی فعالیت کنیم ؟!

----------


## reza333

> *
> 
> شما از ساده هم فراتر رفتی*


این جور مواقع بهتره بگی کم اوردم . همین . هنوز یه حرف نزدی که بتونی با منطق اثباتش کنی.

----------


## mohammad1397

> من کنکوری ۹۹ هستم اونم ۹۹ نظام قدیمش عزیز. 
> 
> الانم دو هدف دارم : هدف اصلیم : تاثیر معدل مثبت ،  حق انتخاب کنکور . 
> اتفاقا بر خلاف میل شما ، خوب موقعی سروکلم پیدا شده.  برای حقمون الان فعالیت نکنیم پس کی فعالیت کنیم ؟!


واقعا از پیامای چند وقت پیشت معلومه که چقدر طرفدار حقی !!!

----------


## MYDR

> من کنکوری ۹۹ هستم اونم ۹۹ نظام قدیمش عزیز. 
> 
> الانم دو هدف دارم : هدف اصلیم : تاثیر معدل مثبت ،  حق انتخاب کنکور . 
> اتفاقا بر خلاف میل شما ، خوب موقعی سروکلم پیدا شده.  برای حقمون الان فعالیت نکنیم پس کی فعالیت کنیم ؟!


خیلی هم خوش آمدی !
 یه عده ای فکر می کنند علم غیب دارند و دیگران رو فرا رفته تر از ساده می دونند در حالی که خودشون فراتر از حالت روانی رفتند . که باید بهشون مدام بگی دالی ... پیامت رو دیدم ! دالی اومدی !!

به زودی مشخص میشه که هدفشون و ترسشون چی هست.

ما منتظریم آقایون اندیشمندی که می گن کنکور 99 ثاثیر مثبت بودن  اون نهایی و مشخص شده سند معتبر بیارند تا کمپین و این حرکت رو اصلاح کنیم  !!! و اگر سند ندارند بهتر آبروی خودشون رو بیشتر از این نبرن!

----------


## reza333

> واقعا از پیامای چند وقت پیشت معلومه که چقدر طرفدار حقی !!!


بگو پیامای چند وقت پیش بنده رو بدونم. 
تاثیر مثبت حقه.
انتخاب بودن نوع کنکور هم حقه.
اگر قبلا علیه این دو موضوع حرفی زدم لینک پستشو بذار.

----------


## sina_hp

*بشنید تا بهتون حق انتخاب بدن پس*

----------


## Ali.t

*!موضوع خیل ساده ای است اما بعضی ها نمیخوان درکش کنن...
1.اولا تنها اطلاعی که درمورد معدل در کنکور 99 داریم،همون مصاحبه خدایی هست که گفته قطعی..حالا برخی دوستان میخوان مثل قوم بنی اسرائیل بشن،ما کاری نداریم
اما از دهان مبارک رئیس سازمان سنجش این گفته شنیده شده که کنکور 99 قطعی!
2.خب اگه حالا بخوان 30% تاثیر قطعی معدل رو در کنکور 99 اجرا بکنن با مشکلی به نام نظام جدید و نظام قدیم مواجه میشن..چرا?!
چون 30%معدل شما باید همخوان با آزمون کنکورت باشه،تا از لحاظ علمی،مفهومی و فنی استاندارد و قابل ارزیابی باشد.درواقع اون 30% قطعی باید همون محتوای آموزشی کنکور شما رو در بر بگیره،تا در نظام آموزش عالی به صورت یکپارچه و با یک محتوای آموزشی،دانش شما سنجیده شه.
3.خب برای رفع این مشکل چی کار باید کرد?!
هیچی مصوبه رو عوض کنی و در آخرش با رنگ قرمز تاکید کنی که حتما تو نظام خودت کنکور بده.
4.اما سنجش گفته که دلش سوخته واسه نظام قدیم ها و به همین دلیل این کار رو کرده?!
نه دوست عزیز،چرا سنجش دلش واسه نظام قدیم هایی که طبق مصوبه قبلی عمل کردن نسوخته?!نمیتونست انتخابی کنه?!*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *!موضوع خیل ساده ای است اما بعضی ها نمیخوان درکش کنن...
> 1.اولا تنها اطلاعی که درمورد معدل در کنکور 99 داریم،همون مصاحبه خدایی هست که گفته قطعی..حالا برخی دوستان میخوان مثل قوم بنی اسرائیل بشن،ما کاری نداریم
> اما از دهان مبارک رئیس سازمان سنجش این گفته شنیده شده که کنکور 99 قطعی!
> 2.خب اگه حالا بخوان 30% تاثیر قطعی معدل رو در کنکور 99 اجرا بکنن با مشکلی به نام نظام جدید و نظام قدیم مواجه میشن..چرا?!
> چون 30%معدل شما باید همخوان با آزمون کنکورت باشه،تا از لحاظ علمی،مفهومی و فنی استاندارد و قابل ارزیابی باشد.درواقع اون 30% قطعی باید همون محتوای آموزشی کنکور شما رو در بر بگیره،تا در نظام آموزش عالی به صورت یکپارچه و با یک محتوای آموزشی،دانش شما سنجیده شه.
> 3.خب برای رفع این مشکل چی کار باید کرد?!
> هیچی مصوبه رو عوض کنی و در آخرش با رنگ قرمز تاکید کنی که حتما تو نظام خودت کنکور بده.
> 4.اما سنجش گفته که دلش سوخته واسه نظام قدیم ها و به همین دلیل این کار رو کرده?!
> نه دوست عزیز،چرا سنجش دلش واسه نظام قدیم هایی که طبق مصوبه قبلی عمل کردن نسوخته?!نمیتونست انتخابی کنه?!*


همه استدلالات چرت محضه اگه خدایی نبود نه تنها اطلاعیه تاثیر قطعی 99 لغو نمیشد بلکه 98 هم تاثیر قطعی بود ولی طبیعی شدن همه برای خواسته های دیگشون پای معدل پیش بکشن

----------


## MYDR

> *!موضوع خیل ساده ای است اما بعضی ها نمیخوان درکش کنن...
> 1.اولا تنها اطلاعی که درمورد معدل در کنکور 99 داریم،همون مصاحبه خدایی هست که گفته قطعی..حالا برخی دوستان میخوان مثل قوم بنی اسرائیل بشن،ما کاری نداریم
> اما از دهان مبارک رئیس سازمان سنجش این گفته شنیده شده که کنکور 99 قطعی!
> 2.خب اگه حالا بخوان 30% تاثیر قطعی معدل رو در کنکور 99 اجرا بکنن با مشکلی به نام نظام جدید و نظام قدیم مواجه میشن..چرا?!
> چون 30%معدل شما باید همخوان با آزمون کنکورت باشه،تا از لحاظ علمی،مفهومی و فنی استاندارد و قابل ارزیابی باشد.درواقع اون 30% قطعی باید همون محتوای آموزشی کنکور شما رو در بر بگیره،تا در نظام آموزش عالی به صورت یکپارچه و با یک محتوای آموزشی،دانش شما سنجیده شه.
> 3.خب برای رفع این مشکل چی کار باید کرد?!
> هیچی مصوبه رو عوض کنی و در آخرش با رنگ قرمز تاکید کنی که حتما تو نظام خودت کنکور بده.
> 4.اما سنجش گفته که دلش سوخته واسه نظام قدیم ها و به همین دلیل این کار رو کرده?!
> نه دوست عزیز،چرا سنجش دلش واسه نظام قدیم هایی که طبق مصوبه قبلی عمل کردن نسوخته?!نمیتونست انتخابی کنه?!*


سلام دوست عزیز !
شما و بقیه دوستان صبر کنید ... لطفا کمی صبر کنید !  دلایلی که برای ترسشون گفتم کاملاً واقعیت داره و علت ترسشون هم کاملاً مشخصه و دارند با این حرفها از بچه ها سو استفاده میکنند. پس صبر می کنیم تا این دانشمندان برن سندشون رو پیدا کنند که کنکور 99 تاثیرش مثبت هست ! وگرنه مثل بچه های مهد مدام حاضر جوابی میکنند و داستان چرند و پرند می گن !

بعد از مشخص شدن تکلیف سند حرف این دانشمندان که مدام هم ادعای فضل دارند : تاپیک باید پاک سازی بشه.

 ما منتظریم آقایون اندیشمندی که می گن کنکور 99 ثاثیر مثبت  بودن  اون نهایی و مشخص شده سند معتبر بیارند تا کمپین و این حرکت رو اصلاح  کنیم  !!! و اگر سند ندارند بهتر آبروی خودشون رو بیشتر از این نبرن!

----------


## MYDR

> همه استدلالات چرت محضه اگه خدایی نبود نه تنها اطلاعیه تاثیر قطعی 99 لغو نمیشد بلکه 98 هم تاثیر قطعی بود ولی طبیعی شدن همه برای خواسته های دیگشون پای معدل پیش بکشن


https://www.farsnews.com/news/139802...4-%D8%A8%D9%87



> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اظهار داشت: درباره  مساله تاثیر سوابق و چگونگی طراحی سوالات نظام جدید و قدیم برای کنکور ۹۹  نیز از یک سال و نیم قبل از زمان کنکور ۹۹ اطلاع‌رسانی‌ها صورت گرفته و  داوطلبان می‌توانند بر همان اساس که مصوبه قانونی است، عمل کنند.



هنوز درکی از حرفها و صحبت های همچنین افرادی برای بعضی ها سخت هست !  امثال ایشون هم اومده یه چیزی گفته هم جوابی نداده !
 این آخرین حرفی هست که زده شده از سوی یه نهاد رسمی.

حالا اگر همین خدایی خدایی که می گید به حرف ایشون استناد کنیم و اگر مصوبه یک سال و نیم قبل رو اعمال کنیم برای کنکور 99 تاثیر قطعی هستش !

حالا اینجا دانشمندان ما می گن نه آقا تاثیر مثبت هستش و همه چیز حل شده است و شما دارید با موضوع معدل گرو کشی می کنید تا به شما حق انتخاب بدن  که ظاهرا دلشون نمی خواد حق انتخاب هم داده بشه که ترس از حضور نظام قدیمی ها در نظام جدیدی ها دارند :

 ما هم از این دانشمندان دلیل حرفها و ادعای کاذبشون رو خواستیم که سند بیارید ! برای  همین یه حرفتون که میگید کنکور 99 تاثیر معدل مثبت هست و حل شد همه بدونن.

----------


## mohammad1397

> https://www.farsnews.com/news/139802...4-%D8%A8%D9%87
> 
> 
> هنوز درکی از حرفها و صحبت های همچنین افرادی برای بعضی ها سخت هست !  امثال ایشون هم اومده یه چیزی گفته هم جوابی نداده !
>  این آخرین حرفی هست که زده شده از سوی یه نهاد رسمی.
> 
> حالا اگر همین خدایی خدایی که می گید به حرف ایشون استناد کنیم و اگر مصوبه یک سال و نیم قبل رو اعمال کنیم برای کنکور 99 تاثیر قطعی هستش !
> 
> حالا اینجا دانشمندان ما می گن نه آقا تاثیر مثبت هستش و همه چیز حل شده است و شما دارید با موضوع معدل گرو کشی می کنید تا به شما حق انتخاب بدن  که ظاهرا دلشون نمی خواد حق انتخاب هم داده بشه که ترس از حضور نظام قدیمی ها در نظام جدیدی ها دارند :
> ...


حق انتخاب به لحاظ عملی غیرممکنه چون جمعیت نظام قدیمای ریاضی و انسانی کمن به همون دلیلی که حق انتخاب ندادن 98 در 99 هم خبری از حق انتخاب نیست اما شما برای تحت فشار گذاشتن سازمان سنجش اومدین موضوع حق انتخاب که فکر میکنین ممکنه و سنجش به شدت مخالفش کنار تاثیر مثبت گذاشتین که سنجش تمام تلاشش میکنه مثبت کنه و ترس فروشی مبکنین که اهای ملت بیاین از ما حمایت کنین تا قطعی نشه در حالیکه گذاشتن یک موضوع قابل حل معدل کنار موضوع غیر قابل حل حق انتخاب باعث اسیب زدن به معدل و تصور زیاده خواهی داوطلبان از سازمان سنجش میشه وس این دو موضوع دو موضوع  جدا و تا حدی متضادن

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> دلیل اینکه معدل میکشین وسط هم برای اينه که حمایت سبطی و امرایی و داشته باشید در حالی که نمی دونيد اونا برای دو کنکور شدن کاری نکردن چه برسه برای حق انتخاب بکنن اونا فقط دارن از آب گل آلود ماهی می گیرن شما رو هم وسیله قرار دادن در اصل اونا دارن شما رو بازی میدن نه شما*


اولاً
دوست عزیز از شما فقط یک چیز خواستم : سند بیار ید که کنکور 99 معدلش تاثیرش مثبت هست ! 

دوما ً:
 خدا لعنت کنه کسی رو که بخواد به دانش اموزان ضرر برسونه هر کسی میخواد باشه باشه ! که خود ما هم مشمولش باشیم که از طریق چنین افرادی بخواهیم به نفع حذب یا گروهی کار کنیم. ما هم دانش آموزیم و خواستار حق خودمون هستیم ! 

و اگر به حرف شما بود که ما حمایت این آقای امرایی و سبی رو بخواهیم داشته باشیم که الان باید در پویش فارس من حداقل 2  3  هزارتا توی فارس من حمایت خورده بود و در کانالشون یه اشاره کوچیک هم بود می داشتن ! کمک خواستیم کمکی هم نکردن ! سندش موجوده!

و اگر ما دانش آموزان خودمون کمپین تشکیل دادیم و داریم تلاش می کنیم به همه پیام میدیم و این که آقایون امرایی و سبطی که توی کانالشون دارند کتاب و همایش خودشون رو می فروشن رو هم دیدیم که هیچ کمکی به ما نکردند و دارن از طریق نمایش و شومنبازی خودشون رو محبوب می کنند که نمونه اش کتاب برای سیل زده ها است ! 

ما ازشون کمک خواستیم که این موضوع رو پیگیری کنند در جواب پیام ارسال کتاب به سیل زده ها رو برامون فرستادن که در تلگرام موجود هست ! که این یعنی چی ؟  یعنی ما باید بگیم چی کار باید بکنید تا سودش رو اونها ببرن ! که بعدش زیر پست ها بیان کتاب هزار نکته ادبیات و همایش آقایون رو تبلیغ کنند و از نمایشگاه کتاب حرف بزنند !
  این ها که گنگستری هستند برای خودشون ما هم خوب می شناسیمشون ! کلا ً چنین جامعه های در بازار کنکور دنیال میلیون ها تومن پول خودشون هستند ! کجا دلشون برای دانش آموز و داوطلب کنکور می سوزه ؟ همه میخوان به نحوی گوشت تن این بچه ها رو بکنند تا به اهداف پولی خودشون برسند !

الان ما داوطلب های کنکور داریم سعی میکنیم حق خودمون رو از طریق قانونی بگیریم.

----------


## mohammad1397

> اولاً
> دوست عزیز از شما فقط یک چیز خواستم : سند بیار ید که کنکور 99 معدلش تاثیرش مثبت هست ! 
> 
> دوما ً:
>  خدا لعنت کنه کسی رو که بخواد به دانش اموزان ضرر برسونه هر کسی میخواد باشه باشه ! که خود ما هم مشمولش باشیم که از طریق چنین افرادی بخواهیم به نفع حذب یا گروهی کار کنیم. ما هم دانش آموزیم و خواستار حق خودمون هستیم ! 
> 
> و اگر به حرف شما بود که ما حمایت این آقای امرایی و سبی رو بخواهیم داشته باشیم که الان باید در پویش فارس من حداقل 2  3  هزارتا توی فارس من حمایت خورده بود و در کانالشون یه اشاره کوچیک هم بود می داشتن ! کمک خواستیم کمکی هم نکردن ! سندش موجوده!
> 
> و اگر ما دانش آموزان خودمون کمپین تشکیل دادیم و داریم تلاش می کنیم به همه پیام میدیم و این که آقایون امرایی و سبطی که توی کانالشون دارند کتاب و همایش خودشون رو می فروشن رو هم دیدیم که هیچ کمکی به ما نکردند و دارن از طریق نمایش و شومنبازی خودشون رو محبوب می کنند که نمونه اش کتاب برای سیل زده ها است ! 
> ...


خخخ حالا خوبه سبطی صبح تا شب لینکتون تبلیغ کرد !!!

----------


## Ali.t

> https://www.farsnews.com/news/139802...4-%D8%A8%D9%87
> 
> 
> هنوز درکی از حرفها و صحبت های همچنین افرادی برای بعضی ها سخت هست !  امثال ایشون هم اومده یه چیزی گفته هم جوابی نداده !
>  این آخرین حرفی هست که زده شده از سوی یه نهاد رسمی.
> 
> حالا اگر همین خدایی خدایی که می گید به حرف ایشون استناد کنیم و اگر مصوبه یک سال و نیم قبل رو اعمال کنیم برای کنکور 99 تاثیر قطعی هستش !
> 
> حالا اینجا دانشمندان ما می گن نه آقا تاثیر مثبت هستش و همه چیز حل شده است و شما دارید با موضوع معدل گرو کشی می کنید تا به شما حق انتخاب بدن  که ظاهرا دلشون نمی خواد حق انتخاب هم داده بشه که ترس از حضور نظام قدیمی ها در نظام جدیدی ها دارند :
> ...


* موافقم....
اگه تونستن تاثیر مثبت99 رو اثبات کنن،
کاملا مسیر تایپک رو اصلاح میکنیم!!
والابخدا،هم براشون استدلال کردیم،هم سند اوردیم،هم مدرک داریم،تازه متن هام براشون رنگی کردیم تا خوشگل شه...
درمقابل ? هیچ چی!!!!
بنظرم تنها فایده ی پست های هوشمندانشون توی این تایپک،بالا بردن تایپک تو انجمن باشه...*

----------


## mohammad1397

> حق انتخاب به لحاظ عملی غیرممکنه چون جمعیت نظام قدیمای ریاضی و انسانی کمن به همون دلیلی که حق انتخاب ندادن 98 در 99 هم خبری از حق انتخاب نیست اما شما برای تحت فشار گذاشتن سازمان سنجش اومدین موضوع حق انتخاب که فکر میکنین ممکنه و سنجش به شدت مخالفش کنار تاثیر مثبت گذاشتین که سنجش تمام تلاشش میکنه مثبت کنه و ترس فروشی مبکنین که اهای ملت بیاین از ما حمایت کنین تا قطعی نشه در حالیکه گذاشتن یک موضوع قابل حل معدل کنار موضوع غیر قابل حل حق انتخاب باعث اسیب زدن به معدل و تصور زیاده خواهی داوطلبان از سازمان سنجش میشه وس این دو موضوع دو موضوع  جدا و تا حدی متضادن


...

----------


## MYDR

> حق انتخاب به لحاظ عملی غیرممکنه چون جمعیت نظام قدیمای ریاضی و انسانی کمن به همون دلیلی که حق انتخاب ندادن 98 در 99 هم خبری از حق انتخاب نیست اما شما برای تحت فشار گذاشتن سازمان سنجش اومدین موضوع حق انتخاب که فکر میکنین ممکنه و سنجش به شدت مخالفش کنار تاثیر مثبت گذاشتین که سنجش تمام تلاشش میکنه مثبت کنه و ترس فروشی مبکنین که اهای ملت بیاین از ما حمایت کنین تا قطعی نشه در حالیکه گذاشتن یک موضوع قابل حل معدل کنار موضوع غیر قابل حل حق انتخاب باعث اسیب زدن به معدل و تصور زیاده خواهی داوطلبان از سازمان سنجش میشه وس این دو موضوع دو موضوع  جدا و تا حدی متضادن



در 98 که اصلا صحبتی از حق انتخاب به اون صورت جدی نبود ! و گفتن آقا آخرین سال نظام قدیمی ها است ! ولی این طوری اون سری آخر از بچه های نظام قدیم خونده بودن انگار فقط یک بار حق شرکت در کنکور با نظام خودشون رو داشتن !
در کنکور 99 قرار گذاشتن یک کنکور برگزار بشه ! که اون سری آخر نظام قدیمی ها اعتراض کردن ! که نتیجه این شده که در 99 دو کنکور باشه !

به عده ای زیادی از نظام قدیمی ها بعد از این خبر رفتن کتاب گرفتن و کلاس و دوره ثبت نام کردن !  6 7 ماه گذشته دوباره گفتن نه باید بری همون نظام خودت !
یعنی اونها خدا ندارن ؟ دل ندارن ؟ آینده ندارن ؟ خانواده هاشون که وزیر نفت نیستن که پول براشون علف خرس باشه ! اینجا اگر بعد از 7 ماه قانون عوض نمیشد تک کنکور بود و تمام ! 
این ظلم نیست ؟ این مسخره کردن داوطلب نیست ؟

این که شما می گید حق انتخاب عملی نیست حالا که چنین اشتباهی کردن چنین تصمیمی گرفتن ضررش رو چرا ما داوطلبین کنکور بدیم ؟ پس حداقل انتظار این که حق انتخاب بدن ! و چرا اصلا عملی نباشه ؟ هر کسی دلش میخواد نظام قدیم باشه هر کسی هم میخواد نظام جدید ؟ چرا عملی نباشه در سال 1399  2020  هستیم که از نظر تکنولوژِی و جدا سازی سوالات هم مشکلی نیست !
کم بودن تعداد داوطلب ها هم که اصلا ربطی به حق انتخاب نداره ! اصلا یک نفر نظام جدید  همه نظام قدیم : ترازها مجتمع میشه و به یک تراز نهایی میرسن همون حرفی که برای شرط معدل و اعمال معدل میزدند اینجا برای داوطلب ها بزنند !

 و این رو هم که شما هی دارید تکرار میکنید حق انتخاب رو در کنار تاثیر مثبت قرار داده اید که ناممکن است و... ! 
 من نمی دونم شما چند بار مجلس رفتید نمی دونم چندبار با نماینده ها توی مجلس دیدار داشتید چند بار تو زمینه های کلان کشوری بودید : اونها نمیان دونه دونه برای هر موضوع جلسه بزارن ! 
و اگر موضوعی همون اول نیاد توی دستور کار تا دور بعدی کلی طول می کشه و شاید اصلا نرسه ! و بای کت بشه !

پس اگر این که الان یک جماعتی از دوستان داوطلب موضوع حق انتخاب رو پیگیری می کنند و در کنار اون به فکر تاثیر مثبت معدل هستند یعنی به فکر مطالبات بقیه بچه ها هم هستند و این موضوعات باید با هم منعکس بشه که همه نیازها و مشکلات باهم ارجاع بشه نه دونه دنه !  

در ضمن تاثیر معدل 99 براش سندی نیست که بگه ثاتیر معدل 99 به صورت مثبت هست پس به فکر این دو موضوع باشید که حق به جای بچه ها است.

----------


## Ali.t

> https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465
> 
> https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465


up کنید دوستان،کمپین رو بیارید بالا

----------


## Ali.t

*،
سازمان دیده بان شفافیت وعدالت

 کارگروه آموزشی دیده بان شفایت و عدالت از اعضای شورای سنجش و آموزش درخواست کرد با توجه به سابقه اعتراضات منطقی و مستدل دانش‌آموزان، اولیا و تأکیدات اکثر نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی، پیش از برگزاری امتحانات نهایی و استاندارد دست‌کم در سه سال پایانی دوره متوسطه از اعمال تأثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در نتایج آزمون سراسری خودداری کنند.
این کارگروه در ادامه بیانیه از سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور درخواست کرد از سال 99 و تا زمانی که داوطلبان دیپلمه سال 96 و ماقبل آن، بخش قابل‌توجهی از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری را تشکیل می‌دهند، با دو نوع سؤال و به شکل انتخابی آزمون سراسری را برگزار کنند تا حقی از کسی ضایع نشود.
ارائه یک پیشنهاد به وزارت علوم بخش پایانی این بیانیه را تشکیل می دهد و بر این نکته تاکید دارد که به منظور ارتقای پایدار سطح علمی کشور همچنین برچیدن بساط سوداگران آموزشی، سؤالات کنکور جامع‌تر و پیش‌بینی‌نشدنی‌تر طراحی شود تا ذهن دانش‌آموزان از حصر در چارچوب بسته چند کتاب درسی یا کمک‌آموزشی رها شود

دوستان با اطمینان در مسیر عدالت حرکت کنید*.
لینک خبر:ایرنا

----------


## saj8jad

https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

----------


## rigel

آقا درود بر شما و همه حامیان نه به تاثیر قطعی معدل :Yahoo (6): 
من واقعا نمی‌دونم اینا که موافق تاثیر قطعی هستن فازشون چیه؟هر طوری حساب می‌کنی تاثیر قطعی به نفع هیچ کس نیس،مخصوصا معدل بالاها،چون تراز کنکور همه جوره از تراز نمره نهایی بالاتره،مگر یه حالت اونم اینکه معدل نهایی طرف با تقلب و حیله گری اخلاف فاحشی با نمره واقعیشون داشته،که بعید به نظر میرسه،در هر صورت در اینکه کنکور بهترین روش غربالگری نیست شکی نیست اما امتحانات نهایی دیگه واقعا فاجعس،به امید مثبت موندن ۹۹ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SARA_J

سجادجان ادامه بده حمایتت میکنیم....

پ.ن: اخیش! اینقدرخوشحالم که سینا اچ پی اخراج شد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجادجان ادامه بده حمایتت میکنیم....
> 
> پ.ن: اخیش! اینقدرخوشحالم که سینا اچ پی اخراج شد


من بخاطر شما عزیزان موضوع رو ادامه دادم
*پیگیری و حق خواهی موضوع به عهده خودتان است*
به عنوان مثال میتونید به خبرگزاری ها اطلاع بدید تا به موضوع تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب کنکور ورود کنند و رسیدگی کنند
موفق باشید

----------


## rezamh

سلام.دوستان در نهایت به نظرتون تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۹مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟این موضوع برای من مرگ و زندگیه.چون معدلم کمه (۱۵.۸۱)اگر تاثیر به صورت قطعی باشه کلا میخوام دور کنکور تجربی رو خط بکشم.سنجش کی تاثیر رو اعلام میکنه؟

----------


## MYDR

> سلام.دوستان در نهایت به نظرتون تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۹مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟این موضوع برای من مرگ و زندگیه.چون معدلم کمه (۱۵.۸۱)اگر تاثیر به صورت قطعی باشه کلا میخوام دور کنکور تجربی رو خط بکشم.سنجش کی تاثیر رو اعلام میکنه؟


 هنوز نهایتی مشخص نشده ولی نهایت رو می شه به دست خودمون رقم بزنیم !  تلاش کنید تا مسئولین این موضوع رو بفهمن ! چرا جون مملکت ما به خاطر معدلش از واژه مرگ و زندگی باید استفاده کنه چون قانون چرند و پرند تصویب کردند ؟ پس تا می تونید همه هم صدا باشیم که بتونیم از این طرح دفاع کنیم خیلی ها مثل شما هستند !  حق انتخاب هم برای خیلی ها مثل مرگ و زندگی هست ! پس همه باید به فکر هم باشیم !
 تا می تونید از پویش فارس من حمایت کنید و به دوستان خودتون هم بگید حمایت کنند ! این پویش فقط خود ما داوطلب ها هستیم که انقدر غریب افتادیم.

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام.دوستان در نهایت به نظرتون تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۹مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟این موضوع برای من مرگ و زندگیه.چون معدلم کمه (۱۵.۸۱)اگر تاثیر به صورت قطعی باشه کلا میخوام دور کنکور تجربی رو خط بکشم.سنجش کی تاثیر رو اعلام میکنه؟



سلام دوست عزیز
ببین اگر پیگیر نباشید تا خود آذر و دی 98 شما رو الاف میکنن
ما پارسال برای تاثیر مثبت پیگیر بودیم تا آذرماه 97 الافمون کردن تازه پیگیر بودیم نه اینکه چهار نفر پیگیر باشن صد نفر نگاه کنن گوشه کنار!
حالا شما که جای خود دارید که اصلا پیگیری هم نمیکنید!

----------


## rezamh

> سلام دوست عزیز
> ببین اگر پیگیر نباشید تا خود آذر و دی 98 شما رو الاف میکنن
> ما پارسال برای تاثیر مثبت پیگیر بودیم تا آذرماه 97 الافمون کردن تازه پیگیر بودیم نه اینکه چهار نفر پیگیر باشن صد نفر نگاه کنن گوشه کنار!
> حالا شما که جای خود دارید که اصلا پیگیری هم نمیکنید!


سلام داداش
والا واسه کنکور ۹۸هم به شخصه خیلی پیگیری کردم.تو کانال سبطی وتو همین انجمن هر کار گفتن مو به مو انجام دادم هرچند که خودم اصلا هدفی برای کنکور ۹۸نداشتم

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداش
> والا واسه کنکور ۹۸هم به شخصه خیلی پیگیری کردم.تو کانال سبطی وتو همین انجمن هر کار گفتن مو به مو انجام دادم هرچند که خودم اصلا هدفی برای کنکور ۹۸نداشتم


شخص شما رو نمیگم گرامی، شما ببین الان 116 نفر تو تاپیک هستن، هر کدوم چهار پنج نفر رو خبر بدن، پویش بجای 973 امضا باید 1573 تا امضا میداشت!
 				در حال حاضر 116 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (4 کاربر و 112 مهمان)

*saj8jad*،*MYDR*+،*rezamh*،*مینووو*

موضوع اینه که اکثرا تماشاچی هستند و هیچ فعالیتی نمیکنن، البته که به همین جا ختم نمیشه و ضررش رو هم خواهند دید، خودشون میدونن

----------


## rezamh

> شخص شما رو نمیگم گرامی، شما ببین الان 116 نفر تو تاپیک هستن، هر کدوم چهار پنج نفر رو خبر بدن، پویش بجای 973 امضا باید 1573 تا امضا میداشت!
>  				در حال حاضر 116 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (4 کاربر و 112 مهمان)
> 
> *saj8jad*،*MYDR*+،*rezamh*،*مینووو*
> 
> موضوع اینه که اکثرا تماشاچی هستند و هیچ فعالیتی نمیکنن، البته که به همین جا ختم نمیشه و ضررش رو هم خواهند دید، خودشون میدونن


حق با شماست.وقتی سنجش اعلام کرد ۳۰ درصد قطعی تازه این دوستان یادشون میفته باید یه کاری بکنن.که اون موقع کار سخته

----------


## saj8jad

> حق با شماست.وقتی سنجش اعلام کرد ۳۰ درصد قطعی تازه این دوستان یادشون میفته باید یه کاری بکنن.که اون موقع کار سخته


ما اومدیم پویش رو الان زدیم تا تکلیفش تا قبل تابستون مشخص بشه و مثل کنکور 98 کار به آذر و دی کشیده نشه
از عمد هم اومدیم دو موضوع تاثیر مثبت و انتخابی شدن رو با هم مطرح کردیم چون این دو موضوع باید با هم تعیین تکلیف بشه
یه عده از دوستان اومدن خرده گرفتن چرا این دوتا رو با هم مطرح کردین، شما هدفتون انتخابی شدن هستش اومدین پشت تاثیر مثبت قایم شدین و از این دست داستانا
شورای سنجش و پذیرش هر چند وقت یکبار تشکیل جلسه میده، عقلانی هستش که همه موضوعات کنکور 99 یکجا مطرح بشه نه اینکه یکی رو مطرح کنیم دو ماه بعد باز یکی دیگش رو بیایم مطرح کنیم!

به هر حال بازم تاکید میکنم، پیگیریش باشید که به آذر و دی ماه کشیده نشه و وقتتون هدر بره، بازم خوددانید، بدرود عزیزان

*لینک پویش »* https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

----------


## saj8jad

*صحبت های جناب دکتر سبطی درباره عقب افتادن برگزاری کنکور ۹۸، حق انتخاب در کنکور ۹۹، تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۹ ؛*

*لینک دانلود » audio_2019-04-27_11-37-50*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

کی می خوان یک بار برای همیشه بگن آقا تاثیر قطعی معدل منتفیه، اعصاب همه رو خرد خاکشیر کردن بی سوادای عوضی، هر سال کشمکش هر سال اعصاب خردکنی، دیوانه کردن همه رو ...
ینی چی آخه این همه مسخره بازی، رسما حس یه اعدامی رو پیدا کردیم که هی وقت می گیرن تا رضایت بگیرن بلکه اعدام نشه، خو لامصبا این مسخره بازیا چیه، 97، 98، 99، تا کی می خواین این طوری گند بزنین رو اعصاب ملت ...
هوف ...

----------


## MYDR

> *صحبت های جناب دکتر سبطی درباره عقب افتادن برگزاری کنکور ۹۸، حق انتخاب در کنکور ۹۹، تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۹ ؛*
> 
> *لینک دانلود » audio_2019-04-27_11-37-50*


دوستان گوش بدید :
  تا حالا مارو متهم به این می کردن که دارید از طریق معدل باج گیری می کنید نه تنها سندی نداشتن الان دارید می بینید که معدل برای 99 به صورت قطعی هست و حق انتخاب رو باید داشته باشیم پس باید به صورت هماهنگ از مسئولین به صورت کاملا محترمانه و دانش آموزانه ازشون کمک بخواهیم که به ما توجه کنند.
 همه با هم باید به فکر هم باشیم ! این که تقریبا هممون شدم مثل دوست عزیزمون It is POSSIBLE  تقصیر خودمون هم هست ! پس برای حقمون باید بگنجیم، ولی این طوری که هر کی به فکر خودش باشه شک نکنید دودش اول اگر دو تو چشم دیگران میره دومش توی چشم خودمون هم میره !

----------


## krishnaa

> کی می خوان یک بار برای همیشه بگن آقا تاثیر قطعی معدل منتفیه، اعصاب همه رو خرد خاکشیر کردن بی سوادای عوضی، هر سال کشمکش هر سال اعصاب خردکنی، دیوانه کردن همه رو ...
> ینی چی آخه این همه مسخره بازی، رسما حس یه اعدامی رو پیدا کردیم که هی وقت می گیرن تا رضایت بگیرن بلکه اعدام نشه، خو لامصبا این مسخره بازیا چیه، 97، 98، 99، تا کی می خواین این طوری گند بزنین رو اعصاب ملت ...
> هوف ...


سلام

قضیه چیه 
چی شده ....

آروم باشین لطفا

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> 
> قضیه چیه 
> چی شده ....
> 
> آروم باشین لطفا


سلام
هیچی نشده تا الان
خودتون و دوستانتون در حد توان حمایت کنین و پیگیر باشید تا موضوع سریع تر حل و فصل بشه

----------


## saj8jad

*لینک پویش » https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

*لینک پویش » https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد*

----------


## mlt

من فقط موندم چطور معدل تو 98 به ضرر مناطق محروم هست ولی 99 رو قطعی کردن
یعنی تو یه سال تمام مشکلات رو رفع میکنن؟
هیچ وقت یادم نمیره یکی رفته بود کارنامه یه داوطلب رو برده بود(معدل20)که توضیح بده چرا تاثیر قطعی بده بدبخت اینقدر توضیح داد بعدش بطحایی گفت تو نظام قدیمی اصلا جواب نداد میگفت فقط جواب نظام جدیدارو میدم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zahra77

* 
اقا امسالم تا مهر 30 درصد قطعی بود برش داشتن 
بیخیال درستونو بخونین :/*

----------


## saj8jad

> * 
> اقا امسالم تا مهر 30 درصد قطعی بود برش داشتن 
> بیخیال درستونو بخونین :/*


 :Yahoo (21): 
برش داشتن؟! آهان بعد اون وقت لابد همینطور خودجوش هم برش داشتن!  و ایضا لابد به همین خوشمزگی هم که شما میگید؟!
 این وسط سازمان سنجش و دکتر خدایی هم مگس میپروندن برا خودشون و یه دفعه به سرش زد که همچی اطلاعیه بدن و بگن که بچه های سرزمین شکوفه ها اصن تاثیر قطعی خیلی آخه کخه و بده و ما از تاثیر قطعی اصن خوشمون نمیاد! برا همین برداشتیمش! شمام خیر دینا و آخرت رو شدیدا ببینین!
کیا چند ماه چکار کردن که باعث شد که برش دارن؟ 
شما بقول خودتون همون بیخیال باشید برید درستون رو بخونید! بدرود

----------


## Blue.moon

> برش داشتن؟! آهان بعد اون وقت لابد همینطور خودجوش هم برش داشتن!  و ایضا لابد به همین خوشمزگی هم که شما میگید؟!
>  این وسط سازمان سنجش و دکتر خدایی هم مگس میپروندن برا خودشون و یه دفعه به سرش زد که همچی اطلاعیه بدن و بگن که بچه های سرزمین شکوفه ها اصن تاثیر قطعی خیلی آخه کخه و بده و ما از تاثیر قطعی اصن خوشمون نمیاد! برا همین برداشتیمش! شمام خیر دینا و آخرت رو شدیدا ببینین!
> کیا چند ماه چکار کردن که باعث شد که برش دارن؟ 
> شما بقول خودتون همون بیخیال باشید برید درستون رو بخونید! بدرود


چقدر فعالین شما!۵ صبحِ(:

----------


## hafsharmehr

> من فقط موندم چطور معدل تو 98 به ضرر مناطق محروم هست ولی 99 رو قطعی کردن
> یعنی تو یه سال تمام مشکلات رو رفع میکنن؟
> هیچ وقت یادم نمیره یکی رفته بود کارنامه یه داوطلب رو برده بود(معدل20)که توضیح بده چرا تاثیر قطعی بده بدبخت اینقدر توضیح داد بعدش بطحایی گفت تو نظام قدیمی اصلا جواب نداد میگفت فقط جواب نظام جدیدارو میدم


سلام.برادر هنوز نگفتن 99 قطعی هست یا مثبت.ولی خب امیدوارم با تلاشهای دکتر لاشکی و سبطی و امرایی مثبت باشه چون واقعا ظلمه در حق مناطق محروم.

----------


## Zahra77

> برش داشتن؟! آهان بعد اون وقت لابد همینطور خودجوش هم برش داشتن!  و ایضا لابد به همین خوشمزگی هم که شما میگید؟!
>  این وسط سازمان سنجش و دکتر خدایی هم مگس میپروندن برا خودشون و یه دفعه به سرش زد که همچی اطلاعیه بدن و بگن که بچه های سرزمین شکوفه ها اصن تاثیر قطعی خیلی آخه کخه و بده و ما از تاثیر قطعی اصن خوشمون نمیاد! برا همین برداشتیمش! شمام خیر دینا و آخرت رو شدیدا ببینین!
> کیا چند ماه چکار کردن که باعث شد که برش دارن؟ 
> شما بقول خودتون همون بیخیال باشید برید درستون رو بخونید! بدرود


*مزه اشو از کجا فهمیدین؟؟؟؟ 
باشه من که درسما میخوندم و میخونم*  :Yahoo (5): *
شمام این پویش فشار گذاشته روتون بنظرم *  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
*خیلی حس رهبریت نهضت لغو تاثیر بهتون دست داده انگار
یکم از جو بیاین بیرون خب و
به نظرات هم احترام بزاریم اقای محترم! 
بدرود* :Y (472):

----------


## rezamh

> *مزه اشو از کجا فهمیدین؟؟؟؟ 
> باشه من که درسما میخوندم و میخونم* *
> شمام این پویش فشار گذاشته روتون بنظرم * 
> *خیلی حس رهبریت نهضت لغو تاثیر بهتون دست داده انگار
> یکم از جو بیاین بیرون خب و
> به نظرات هم احترام بزاریم اقای محترم! 
> بدرود*


حالا یه نفرم پیگیره به شما فشار میاد؟

----------


## Zahra77

> حالا یه نفرم پیگیره به شما فشار میاد؟


*
عجب 
نه بابا 
ما ارزوی موفقیتم میکنیم واسشون 
بحث لحن صحبت کردن که اصلا مناسب نبود بنظرم*

----------


## مینووو

> *
> عجب 
> نه بابا 
> ما ارزوی موفقیتم میکنیم واسشون 
> بحث لحن صحبت کردن که اصلا مناسب نبود بنظرم*


تلاش چند ماهه ی کلی دانش آموز ومعلم رو میبری زیر سوال حرص ادمو درمیاری بقیه رو هم به بی خیالی تشویق میکنی اونوقت توقع داری چطور جوابتو بدن

----------


## مینووو

> *
> عجب 
> نه بابا 
> ما ارزوی موفقیتم میکنیم واسشون 
> بحث لحن صحبت کردن که اصلا مناسب نبود بنظرم*


تلاش چند ماهه ی کلی دانش آموز ومعلم رو میبری زیر سوال حرص ادمو درمیاری بقیه رو هم به بی خیالی تشویق میکنی اونوقت توقع داری چطور جوابتو بدن

----------


## saj8jad

> *مزه اشو از کجا فهمیدین؟؟؟؟ 
> باشه من که درسما میخوندم و میخونم* *
> شمام این پویش فشار گذاشته روتون بنظرم * 
> *خیلی حس رهبریت نهضت لغو تاثیر بهتون دست داده انگار
> یکم از جو بیاین بیرون خب و
> به نظرات هم احترام بزاریم اقای محترم! 
> بدرود*



آورین درساتون رو خوب بخونین!
والا من بیشتر فشارش رو روی امثال شما حس میکنم که اینطوری موضع گیری و گارد گرفتید  :Yahoo (105): 
حالا متوجه خواهید شد که فشارش روی شخص منه یا روی امثال شماها گرامی  :Yahoo (76): 
آره! وی رهبری نهضت ها رو خیلی دوست میداشت! قبلا هم گفتم کلا خوبی به امثال شما نیومده!
خانم محترم نظر شما زمانی محترمه که به نظرات دیگران هم احترام بگذارید، نه اینکه صرفا یک طرفه توقع احترام از دیگران داشته باشید!
بدرود

*پ.ن »* یک نمونه فشار به روایت تصویر  :Yahoo (65):  ؛

----------


## saj8jad

*مکاتبه با عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در ارتباط با موضوع تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب ؛
پاسخ های جناب سید محمدباقر عبادی عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به درخواست پیگیری تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب کنکور 99 که قول همکاری دادند*

----------


## MeGa-Mind

up

----------


## saj8jad

*شما @amir.h.h و امثال شما خودتون رو هم بکشین بازم موضوع تاثیر مثبت و در کنارش حق انتخاب با قوت و قدرت حالا نه صرفا توسط شخص من بلکه توسط سایر بچه ها ادامه پیدا میکنه و به نتیجه هم خواهد رسید**، پارسال برای کنکور 98 هم خیلیا امثال شماها که نمیخوام ازشون اسم ببرم سنگ اندازی کردند ولی به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدند و در نهایت تاثیر مثبت شد 
امسال هم شک نکنین به هدفتون نمیرسید و هم تاثیر مثبت میشه و هم حق انتخاب داده میشه و هم ایشالا سهمیه ها درست میشه 

***

----------


## amir.h.h

اوه اوه چه فشاری خوردی اقا سجاد 
چند سال پشت کنکور موندی ؟؟(فرسایش اعصاب)
پویش بعدی که خواستی بزاری (بعد از این که 99 هم قبول نشدی) اینو بزار شاید به درد تو و امثالت بخوره   کنکور 1400 .......پزشکی بدون کنکور 

اصلا هم دنبال حاشیه نیستم و این اخرین پیامم بود تو هم نباش 
موفق باشی

----------


## saj8jad

> اوه اوه چه فشاری خوردی اقا سجاد 
> چند سال پشت کنکور موندی ؟؟(فرسایش اعصاب)
> پویش بعدی که خواستی بزاری (بعد از این که 99 هم قبول نشدی) اینو بزار شاید به درد تو و امثالت بخوره   کنکور 1400 .......پزشکی بدون کنکور 
> 
> اصلا هم دنبال حاشیه نیستم و این اخرین پیامم بود تو هم نباش 
> موفق باشی


 :Yahoo (4): 
اون زمان که من 875 منطقه کنکور ریاضی آوردم شما داشتی تازه برا نهایی هات برنامه ریزی میکردی که چطوری پاسشون کنی! گل پسر
عزیز شما بزار ببین من اصلا 99 قراره کنکور بدم یا نه بعدش بیا در مورد پویش های بعدیم با هم صحبت و هم اندیشی میکنیم!  :Yahoo (76): 
بله بله شدیدا معلوم که دنباله حاشیه نیستید، به هر حال تلاش های مذبوحانه  شما و امثال شما قابل تصوره 
یکی از هم قطارانت رفته پی وی ادمین های جناب امرایی میگه امرایی تصادف کرده حالش بده براش دعا کنین که بچه ها بخیال کمپین بشن و امرایی هم برگشته میگه من سالم سالمم  :Yahoo (77): 

من اگر تلاش و حمایتی میکنم صرفا بخاطر بچه هاست بعدش بخاطر خودم، سابقه فعالیت های من در این انجمن گواه این موضوع هستش
شمام موفق باشی، بدرود

----------


## am3213

اولا بابت زحمت هایی که اقا سجاد میکشن واقعا تشکر میکنم ، تو این چند سالی که اینجا بودم ایشون همیشه همین روحیه رو داشتن 

اما اینم بگم دوستان من خودم فردی هستم که وقتی درگیر چیزی بشم یا وارد حاشیه ای بشم دیگه نمیتونم ازش دربیام ، کلا منو قورت میده ، تمام فکرو ذهنم و جذب خودش میکنه 
با این اوصاف دوستانی ته مثل من هستن اصلا وارد اینجور حواشی و .. نشن چون قطعا ضرر میکنن 
و اینم بهتون بگم اینا تا بخوان تصمیم بگیرن و فلان و فلان چندیدن ماه از وقتتون رو میگیره طمین باشید به همین سادگیا اینا قانونشون و عوض نمیکنن مخصوصا با اون ابطحی ! 
دوستانی که به تاثیر قطعی مخالفن و حق هم دارند ،  احتمالا میدونن که چیزی وجود داره به نام ترمیم معدل ! حتی اون دوستانی که قبلا هم شرکت کردند بازهم میتونن در ترمیم معدل شرکت کنند ، ودقیقا شما از همین نقطه میتونین استفاده کنید و درس های نهایی که اسون هم هستند رو برید امتحان بدید شما برای کنکورت بخون یک شب قبل ازمون سوالات نهایی 10 سال پیش رو کار کن مطمین باش بالای 19 میگیری مخصوصا الان که نظام عوض شده دیگه طراح نمیاد برای نظام قدیم سوالات سخت و چالشی طرح کنه ، 
من خودم سال 96 ترمیم شرکت کردم هر درسی 6 هزار تومن بود البته شهرم بجنورد بود ، دیگه حالا شما که اینقدم هزینه میکنید نهایتا 100 تومن برا نهاییتون بزارید  کنار

اگرچه اگر بخوایم منطقی فک کنیم تاثیر قطعی نباید برای نظام قدیم ها باشه ، چون موقع امتحان نهایی ما تاثیر مثبت بود ، ولی منطق ؟! شوخی نکن دیگه !

درمورد انتخابی شدن هم باید بگم دوستان اینقد زیاده خواه  نباشید لطفا ! 
این که دیگه واضحه هرکسی باید کنکور نظامیو بده که توش تحصیل کرده ، دیدم تو این انجمن گفتن که رفتن کتابای نظام جدید و تهییه کردن ، حتی چتند ماهم شروع کرده به خوندن ! خب چرا ؟ چرا پیش سر خود میرید کاری و انجام میدید بعد باز باید چندیدن ماهم زحمت بکشید از این نماینده به اون نماینده که براتون انتخابی کنن کنکورو ! واقعا غیر منطقیه 
وقتی سازمان سنجش زحمت میکشه برای سال 99 هم کنکور نظام قدیمو برگزار میکنه ، انتظار داره هرکی تو نظام خودش کنکور بده دیگه !

پ.ن :اگه خودتون توگود هستین یعنی قراره کنکور بدین وارد این جور حواشی نشین ، ولی اگر بیرون از گود هستین کمک کنید 
من خودم  انشالله سال بعد هر چیزی که قبول شم ، حکما برای تاثیر مثبت تلاشم رو میکنم ، ولی بازم میگم اگر قراره خودتون 99 کنکور بدید وارد این جور حواشی نشید ، عاقل باشید و گوش کنید

----------


## saj8jad

> *اولا بابت زحمت هایی که اقا سجاد میکشن واقعا تشکر میکنم ، تو این چند سالی که اینجا بودم ایشون همیشه همین روحیه رو داشتن* 
> 
> اما اینم بگم دوستان من خودم فردی هستم که وقتی درگیر چیزی بشم یا وارد حاشیه ای بشم دیگه نمیتونم ازش دربیام ، کلا منو قورت میده ، تمام فکرو ذهنم و جذب خودش میکنه 
> با این اوصاف دوستانی ته مثل من هستن اصلا وارد اینجور حواشی و .. نشن چون قطعا ضرر میکنن 
> و اینم بهتون بگم اینا تا بخوان تصمیم بگیرن و فلان و فلان چندیدن ماه از وقتتون رو میگیره طمین باشید به همین سادگیا اینا قانونشون و عوض نمیکنن مخصوصا با اون ابطحی ! 
> *دوستانی که به تاثیر قطعی مخالفن و حق هم دارند ،  احتمالا میدونن که چیزی وجود داره به نام ترمیم معدل !* حتی اون دوستانی که قبلا هم شرکت کردند بازهم میتونن در ترمیم معدل شرکت کنند ، ودقیقا شما از همین نقطه میتونین استفاده کنید و درس های نهایی که اسون هم هستند رو برید امتحان بدید شما برای کنکورت بخون یک شب قبل ازمون سوالات نهایی 10 سال پیش رو کار کن مطمین باش بالای 19 میگیری مخصوصا الان که نظام عوض شده دیگه طراح نمیاد برای نظام قدیم سوالات سخت و چالشی طرح کنه ، 
> من خودم سال 96 ترمیم شرکت کردم هر درسی 6 هزار تومن بود البته شهرم بجنورد بود ، دیگه حالا شما که اینقدم هزینه میکنید نهایتا 100 تومن برا نهاییتون بزارید  کنار
> 
> اگرچه اگر بخوایم منطقی فک کنیم تاثیر قطعی نباید برای نظام قدیم ها باشه ، چون موقع امتحان نهایی ما تاثیر مثبت بود ، ولی منطق ؟! شوخی نکن دیگه !
> ...


سپاس گزارم بابت لطف و محبت تون  :Yahoo (45): 
ـــ در مورد پیشنهاد شما که میگید دوستان ترمیم شرکت کنند همین موضوع ترمیم علاوه بر هزینه کلی زمان از بچه ها میگیره، تستی خوندن با تشریحی خوندن متفاوته
ـــ در مورد حق انتخاب هم شخصا به نظرم بچه هایی که خواستار حق انتخاب هستند بیراهه نمیگن و حق دارن چون سنجش از 26 شهریور 97 تا همین 27 اسفند 97 دائم میگفت کنکور 99 فقط کنکور نظام جدید برگزار میشه و این عزیزان هم رفتن برنامه ریزی کردن کلی کتاب خریدن و نشستن خوندن حالا یدفعه سنجش فیلش یاده بورکینافاسو کرده میگه 99 دو کنکوره شده، این اسکرین ها رو ببینید شما، آیا با این وجود نباید بهشون حق داد که اعتراض کنند؟

----------


## mohammad1397

اول اینکه نود درصد این چند نفری که میگن حق انتخاب هیچ کتاب نظام جدید تهیه نکردن یا اگه هم تهیه کردن فقط برای تخفیف چند تا موسسه بوده دوم اینکه این افراد از یه طرف میگن ای شورای سنجش حواست باشه تاثیر قطعی تصویب کنی ما کمپین میزنیم و از طریق نماینده ها لغوش میکنیم ولی یه مصوبه قبلا داشتین یه قسمتیش خیلی دوست داشتیم اونم یه کنکوره شدن 99 و بلادرنگ به این قسمت مصوبه احترام گذاشتیم و اون وحی منزل دونستیم و خلاف بقیه که به ناحق معترض بودن سریع کتاب گرفتیم و صبح تا شب نظام جدید خوندیم و به مصوبه شما احترام گذاشتیم !!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> اول اینکه نود درصد این چند نفری که میگن حق انتخاب هیچ کتاب نظام جدید تهیه نکردن یا اگه هم تهیه کردن فقط برای تخفیف چند تا موسسه بوده دوم اینکه این افراد از یه طرف میگن ای شورای سنجش حواست باشه تاثیر قطعی تصویب کنی ما کمپین میزنیم و از طریق نماینده ها لغوش میکنیم ولی یه مصوبه قبلا داشتین یه قسمتیش خیلی دوست داشتیم اونم یه کنکوره شدن 99 و بلادرنگ به این قسمت مصوبه احترام گذاشتیم و اون وحی منزل دونستیم و خلاف بقیه که به ناحق معترض بودن سریع کتاب گرفتیم و صبح تا شب نظام جدید خوندیم و به مصوبه شما احترام گذاشتیم !!!!


ببین با این پستهای مشکوکی که توی تاپیکهای این چنینی میذاری مطمئنی اونطور که خودت رو توصیف کردی بچه مثبتی؟؟ 

من خیلی به این انجمن سر میزنم تاپیکهای مختلفی بچه ها میذارن درسی یا کمپین هرچی..واقعا به نظرم تو هر سنی هم که باشی درک این مسئله خیلی سخت نیست که تو موضوعی که توش دخیل نیستید و نفعی یا ضرری این وسط به شما نمیرسه سنگ اندازی نکنید.
واقعا نیت شما و امثالهم از این رفتارها غیرقابل درک هست وقتتون رو صرف کار مفیدی برای خودتون کنید.

----------


## saj8jad

> ببین با این پستهای مشکوکی که توی تاپیکهای این چنینی میذاری مطمئنی اونطور که خودت رو توصیف کردی بچه مثبتی؟؟ 
> 
> من خیلی به این انجمن سر میزنم تاپیکهای مختلفی بچه ها میذارن درسی یا کمپین هرچی..واقعا به نظرم تو هر سنی هم که باشی درک این مسئله خیلی سخت نیست که تو موضوعی که توش دخیل نیستید و نفعی یا ضرری این وسط به شما نمیرسه سنگ اندازی نکنید.
> واقعا نیت شما و امثالهم از این رفتارها غیرقابل درک هست وقتتون رو صرف کار مفیدی برای خودتون کنید.


به نظرم دیگه بهتره از این به بعد توجه نکنی دوست عزیز
این چندین نفر پارسال هم همین کاراشون رو میکردن و تا تونستن سنگ اندازی کردن، مسخره بازی و لودگی کردن و حسابی از خودشون مایه گذاشتن آخرش هم به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدن و چند ماه گم و گور بودن و حالا باز سروکلشون پیداشون شده
اینا رو فقط باید بایکوت کرد به انضمام دایورت و ایضا سایلنت!

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

تاثیر معدل دیگه هیچ وقت قطعی نخواهد شد، دلیلشم انقد واضحه و گفته شده که نیاز به توضیح نیست، ممکنه پول پرستان حکومت بخوان اجراش کنن ولی به وقت اعلام نتایج چنان بلوایی به پا می شه که به شیرینی خوردن میفتن : )

----------


## bbehzad

معدل حداقل تا 1400 مثبته بعدازاونم معلوم نیست اینا باشن. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

سجاد عزیز به خاطر تلاش هایی که در راستای جلوگیری از ناعدالتی های آموزشی می کنی بی نهایت ازت ممنونیم، مهم تاثیریه که انسان ها تو زندگی هم دیگه می ذارن و نیک ترین اعمال هم همینه، بی نهایت مرسی ...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> معدل حداقل تا 1400 مثبته بعدازاونم معلوم نیست اینا باشن.


1400؟ اینا که آفتاب لب بومن عزیزم؟ من به هفته ی بعدشون هم شک دارم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد عزیز به خاطر تلاش هایی که در راستای جلوگیری از ناعدالتی های آموزشی می کنی بی نهایت ازت ممنونیم، مهم تاثیریه که انسان ها تو زندگی هم دیگه می ذارن و نیک ترین اعمال هم همینه، بی نهایت مرسی ...


درود
خیلی ممنون از لطف و محبتت گل پسر :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (45): 
 کمکی هستش که در حد توان از دستم برمیاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> 1400؟ اینا که آفتاب لب بومن عزیزم؟ من به هفته ی بعدشون هم شک دارم


خدا خودش رحم کنه

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> اول اینکه نود درصد این چند نفری که میگن حق انتخاب هیچ کتاب نظام جدید تهیه نکردن یا اگه هم تهیه کردن فقط برای تخفیف چند تا موسسه بوده دوم اینکه این افراد از یه طرف میگن ای شورای سنجش حواست باشه تاثیر قطعی تصویب کنی ما کمپین میزنیم و از طریق نماینده ها لغوش میکنیم ولی یه مصوبه قبلا داشتین یه قسمتیش خیلی دوست داشتیم اونم یه کنکوره شدن 99 و بلادرنگ به این قسمت مصوبه احترام گذاشتیم و اون وحی منزل دونستیم و خلاف بقیه که به ناحق معترض بودن سریع کتاب گرفتیم و صبح تا شب نظام جدید خوندیم و به مصوبه شما احترام گذاشتیم !!!!


حق انتخابی شدن کنکور دقیقن چه مشکلی برای شما پیش میاره که اینقدر مخالفش هستین؟؟؟ لطفن یه دلیل محکم بگید

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> اولا بابت زحمت هایی که اقا سجاد میکشن واقعا تشکر میکنم ، تو این چند سالی که اینجا بودم ایشون همیشه همین روحیه رو داشتن 
> 
> اما اینم بگم دوستان من خودم فردی هستم که وقتی درگیر چیزی بشم یا وارد حاشیه ای بشم دیگه نمیتونم ازش دربیام ، کلا منو قورت میده ، تمام فکرو ذهنم و جذب خودش میکنه 
> با این اوصاف دوستانی ته مثل من هستن اصلا وارد اینجور حواشی و .. نشن چون قطعا ضرر میکنن 
> و اینم بهتون بگم اینا تا بخوان تصمیم بگیرن و فلان و فلان چندیدن ماه از وقتتون رو میگیره طمین باشید به همین سادگیا اینا قانونشون و عوض نمیکنن مخصوصا با اون ابطحی ! 
> دوستانی که به تاثیر قطعی مخالفن و حق هم دارند ،  احتمالا میدونن که چیزی وجود داره به نام ترمیم معدل ! حتی اون دوستانی که قبلا هم شرکت کردند بازهم میتونن در ترمیم معدل شرکت کنند ، ودقیقا شما از همین نقطه میتونین استفاده کنید و درس های نهایی که اسون هم هستند رو برید امتحان بدید شما برای کنکورت بخون یک شب قبل ازمون سوالات نهایی 10 سال پیش رو کار کن مطمین باش بالای 19 میگیری مخصوصا الان که نظام عوض شده دیگه طراح نمیاد برای نظام قدیم سوالات سخت و چالشی طرح کنه ، 
> من خودم سال 96 ترمیم شرکت کردم هر درسی 6 هزار تومن بود البته شهرم بجنورد بود ، دیگه حالا شما که اینقدم هزینه میکنید نهایتا 100 تومن برا نهاییتون بزارید  کنار
> 
> اگرچه اگر بخوایم منطقی فک کنیم تاثیر قطعی نباید برای نظام قدیم ها باشه ، چون موقع امتحان نهایی ما تاثیر مثبت بود ، ولی منطق ؟! شوخی نکن دیگه !
> ...


شاید من نظام قدیمی نمیتونم کتابای خودم رو بخونم و دوست دارم جدید کار کنم بنا به دلایلی که دارم انتخابی شدن دقیقن چه مشکلی داره؟؟؟ کسایی که میگن این کار سنجش رو دچار مشکل میکنه بدونن سنجش هر سال اینهمه سهمیه کوفت و زهر ماری رو داره به بهترین شکل ممکن و دقیق سازماندهی میکنه و فکر نمی‌کنم انتخابی شدن کنکور سنجش رو دچار مشکل بکنه

----------


## bbehzad

> 1400؟ اینا که آفتاب لب بومن عزیزم؟ من به هفته ی بعدشون هم شک دارم


من دیگه خیلی خوشبینم.بدبینانه تا 60 روز دیگه مملکت میره هوا

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان سعی کنید قبل شروع تابستان و شهریور بتونید به نتیجه برسید مخصوصا چون پارسال گفتن امسال اخرین سال نظام قدیمه میونید شکایت کنید که شما بر اساس اون مصوبه کتابتون رو خریدید چون چندین بار قطعی گفتن عوض نمیشه این حرف فقط 99 یک نظامه

----------


## saj8jad

*
احمدی لاشکی: تصمیمات خلق الساعه در زمینه برگزاری کنکور تنها باعث نابودی متقاضیان می‌شود*

نایب  رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با بیان این که باید مشکل کنکور به  صورت ریشه‌ای حل شود گفت: *این که پارسال می‌گویند دیپلمه‌های نظام قدیم  باید براساس نظام جدید کنکور دهند و امسال نظر خود را تغییر می‌دهند تنها  نتیجه اش نابود کردن متقاضیان کنکوری است که فی نفسه استرس‌زا است.*

                              قاسم  احمدی لاشکی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا در واکنش به تصمیم اخیر برای برگزاری  کنکور دیپلم‌های نظام قدیم گفت: *باید در موضوع کنکور تصمیمی اساسی گرفته  شود. کنکور همچون شلنگی با درزهای متعدد است که هر جای این درز را می‌گیریم  باز هم آب بیرون می‌زند. باید کنکور به صورت ریشه‌ای حل شود؛ وگرنه هر چند  وقت یک بار شاهد موضوعات این چنینی هستیم.*

وی ادامه داد: *فردی که ۱۲ سال در سیستم نظام قدیم درس خوانده به او  می‌گویند که باید در سیستم نظام جدید کنکور دهد؛ آن فرد قانونمند بوده و  کتب نظام جدید می‌خرد و شروع به آماده شدن برای کنکور می‌کند اما به یک  باره تصمیمشان را عوض می‌کنند و می‌گویند باید این افراد براساس نظام قدیم  کنکور دهند. چرا این گونه با عجله تصمیم می‌گیرید که بعد بخواهید آن را  تغییر دهید و یک ضرب الاجل تعیین کنید؟*

لاشکی در عین حال گفت: *البته بنده معتقدم کسی که ۱۲ سال از عمرش را در  نظام قدیم درس خوانده باید در همان اساس کنکور دهد. این کار درستی نیست،  اگر بنا بر تصمیم گیری باشد تصمیمات باید حداقل سه ساله بوده تا طرف خود را  آماده کند. تصمیمات خلق الساعه تنها متقاضیان کنکور را نابود می‌کند.  کنکوری که به اندازه کافی استرس‌زا است و این که مدام محتوای آزمون را  تغییر دهیم تنها شرایط را بدتر خواهد کرد.*

نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در پایان گفت: قرار است دانش  آموزان آینده کشور را بسازند. نباید به آنها استرس وارد کنیم. ما اخیراً  جلسه‌ای با آقای لاریجانی درباره کنکور داشتیم که تکلیف کنکور را تا سال  ۱۴۰۰ مشخص کنیم.

انتهای پیام
                             خبرنگار                                                      *منیرسادات سیدرضا*
دبیر                                                     *محمد نوراللهی*

----------


## saj8jad

*عدالت آموزشی forwarded from*
با سلام و احترام
روز گذشته بحث کنکور سراسری در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی مطرح و در این جلسه به دو موضوع پرداخته شد
اول اینکه طرح تعویق کنکور سراسری به پیشنهاد یکی از نمایندگان مجلس مطرح شد و پس از چند دقیقه بحث، کمیسیون آموزش با تعویق کنکور سراسری کاملا مخالفت و این طرح را مسکوت اعلام کرد و به گفته ی آقای عبادی نماینده ی مردم بیرجند، اگر بخواهند بحث تعویق را مجدد بررسی کنند باید در جلسه ی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی مطرح کنند و شما هم خوب میدانید که شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نزدیک به 4 ماه هست که تشکیل جلسه نداده است و همچنین افراد خاصی عضو این نهاد یعنی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هستند که دسترسی و رایزنی با آنها قطعا در حد و توان یک دانش آموز کنکوری نیست!
پس موضوع تعویق کنکور سراسری در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس را تمام شده اعلام میکنیم و خواهش میکنم که دانش آموزان عزیز بیش از این وقت گرانبهایتان را از دست ندهید و از کمپین های تعویق کنکور سراسری هم می خواهم که بیش از این وقت کنکوری ها را نگیرند و آرامش خاصی به این عزیزان کنکوری بدهند و حرف واقعیت را برایشان بازگو کنند...
مورد دوم این که با توجه به نطق آقای لاشکی در مورد حق انتخاب در کنکور 99 انشالله به زودی بتوانیم این موضوع را حل و فصل کنیم و حق انتخاب به این عزیزان داده شود
ضمناً شما عزیزان کنکور 99 فعالیت های گسترده ی خود را هر چه سریعتر شروع کنید و این طرح مهم و حیاتی را به گوش مسئولین برسانید تا در اولین جلسه ی شورای سنجش و پذیرش حل و فصل شود
با تشکر از شما ـ امرایی
#تعویق_برگزاری_کنکور_سراسری
#حق_انتخاب_در_کنکور_99
#کانال_عدالت_آموزشی*konkoorsahm@*

----------


## Sokot1356

دوستم منابع کنکور 99  نظام قدیم میخواست از عزیزان  کسی داره عکس هاش بزاره  رشته  تجربی

----------


## reza333

> دوستم منابع کنکور 99  نظام قدیم میخواست از عزیزان  کسی داره عکس هاش بزاره  رشته  تجربی


شما به سایت سنجش مراجعه کن. اونجا منابع کنکور قدیم و گذاشته. برای ۹۹ مثل ۹۸.
اینم لینکش : 
http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=5815
کتابا رو هم میتونی از این سایت دانلود کنی : 

http://chap.sch.ir

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## saj8jad

*لینک پویش » https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

*لینک پویش » https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد
*◉* تــوجــه » هر سیم کارت = 1 حمایت (رأی)*

----------


## SARA_J

سجادبه کجا رسید؟به نظرت ممکنه این مغزفندقی هارای بدن به حق انتخاب؟؟؟
بخدااونقدرحالم بده که نمیتونم هیچیییییی بخونم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجادبه کجا رسید؟به نظرت ممکنه این مغزفندقی هارای بدن به حق انتخاب؟؟؟
> بخدااونقدرحالم بده که نمیتونم هیچیییییی بخونم


سلام
بچه ها پیگیرن دیگه
هروز دارن فعالیت میکنن، امروز ظاهرا به بازرسی وزارت علوم بصورت رگباری پیام فرستادن تا موضوع بررسی و زودتر حل و فصل بشه
من امیدوارم حقی از کسی ضایع نشه و در نهایت حق انتخاب بدن بهتون

*پ.ن 1 :* برای پیگیری حق انتخاب و تاثیر مثبت کنکور 99 به گروه تلگرامی زیر مراجعه کنین
https://t.me/join*-*chat/NYjCLRJbhpffdl6bSUzW9Q
*پ.ن 2 :* مدیران فهمیده و باشعور هم لطفا لینک رو حذف نکنند چون تبلیغات نیستش و گروه عام المنفعه هستش و در راستای عدالت آموزشی فعالیت میکنه

----------


## arshaa

> این پویش افرادی ایجاد کردن که تا همین چند وقت پیش تمام تلاش خودشون کردن تا 99 دو کنکور نشه حالا با اوردن یک موضوع غیر عملی به اسم حق انتخاب کنار تاثیر معدل دارن طوری القا میکنن که قراره تاثیر قطعی بشه در صورتیکه تاثیر سال 99 هم مثبته


چقدر دلم واست تنگ شده بود...

----------


## arshaa

حالا اینقدر حق انتخاب حق انتخاب کنید تا کلا بگن اقا اصن همون یه نمونه سوال نظام جدید همه هم باید کنکور نظام جدید بدن
میرید کنکور 98 میبینید سطح سوالای نظام قدیم به علت حجم مطالب بیشتر اسون تره و پشیمون میشید

----------


## bbehzad

https://www.farsnews.com/gilan/news/...D8%A7%D9%84-99

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


https://www.farsnews.com/gilan/news/...D8%A7%D9%84-99


الان این به کنکور 99 ميرسه؟؟  چون لاشکی گفته بود این واسه کنکور 99 نیست و واسه 1400 به بعد هست*

----------


## alireza_315

> *الان این به کنکور 99 ميرسه؟؟  چون لاشکی گفته بود این واسه کنکور 99 نیست و واسه 1400 به بعد هست*


سینای عزیز این نماینده خیلی این حروف رو تکرار کرده حتی بری تو سایت خبرگزاری ملت اینو یکساله داره میگه کو اجرا؟؟؟۹۹ آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هستو اخرین مصاحبه لاشکی رو هم دیده باشی هر تغییری بخوان بدن برا ۱۴۰۰ هست۹۹ همین روالهحق انتخاب هم میدنتاثیر هم لاشک فیه مثبت خواهد بود( اگرم نشه قطعا خواهد شد )قوی درس بخون همین فقط!

----------


## Paridokhtam

مسخره بازی درآوردن . من نظام قدیم دارم میخونم . یه عده نظام جدید خوندن. شب می‌خوابند صبح بیدار میشن یهو یه تصمیم میگیرن . هم بمن ظلم شده هم به کسی که نظام جدید خونده . مثل همین سیستم اموزشیا که یهو تغییر میدن . نظام جدید و نظام قدیم و کوفت و زهرمار . مگه ما مسخره ایم 😤😤😢😢😢😢😢

----------


## roxsana

> سینای عزیز این نماینده خیلی این حروف رو تکرار کرده حتی بری تو سایت خبرگزاری ملت اینو یکساله داره میگه کو اجرا؟؟؟۹۹ آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هستو اخرین مصاحبه لاشکی رو هم دیده باشی هر تغییری بخوان بدن برا ۱۴۰۰ هست۹۹ همین روالهحق انتخاب هم میدنتاثیر هم لاشک فیه مثبت خواهد بود( اگرم نشه قطعا خواهد شد )قوی درس بخون همین فقط!



میشه لینک خبری که گفتن 99 هم مثبته رو بزارین ؟

----------


## mohammad4990

حاجي دمت گرم که از الان به فکر 99 افتادي
واقعا خسته نباشي خدا خيرت بده

----------


## saj8jad

*لینک پویش برای حمایت و امضاء : https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

 *لینک پویش برای حمایت و امضاء : https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

*
*◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد
*

----------


## saj8jad

وویس صوتی مهم دکتر سبطی در پاسخ به توضیحات و اطلاعاتی که براشون فرستادم ؛

audio_2019-07-06_21-42-18

----------


## Amirhossein-79

> وویس صوتی مهم دکتر سبطی در پاسخ به توضیحات و اطلاعاتی که براشون فرستادم ؛
> 
> audio_2019-07-06_21-42-18



دکتر سبطی یک آدم حاشیه رو هستند و به دنبال مسائل پوچ و اتفاق های نیفتاده گام بر می دارند ، وقتی خود وزیر علوم می گوید ما به این موضوع که نظام قدیمی ها برای کنکور حق انتخاب داشته باشند رسیدگی می کنیم این کار میشود نمونه یک کار عبث و تهی ...
ایشان همچنین با ایجاد این کمپین ها که فکر می کنند به نفع دانش آموزان است باعث می شوند خیلی ها که استعداد حاشیه روی در آنها بالاست کاملا وارد حاشیه شده و از درس خواندن باز بمانند . 
کلا از نظر من تشکیل این کمپین ها تا زمانی که موضع رسمی سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم مشخص نشود کاملاً بیهوده است.

----------


## saj8jad

> دکتر سبطی یک آدم حاشیه رو هستند و به دنبال مسائل پوچ و اتفاق های نیفتاده گام بر می دارند ، *وقتی خود وزیر علوم می گوید ما به این موضوع که نظام قدیمی ها برای کنکور حق انتخاب داشته باشند رسیدگی می کنیم* این کار میشود نمونه یک کار عبث و تهی ...
> ایشان همچنین با ایجاد این کمپین ها که فکر می کنند به نفع دانش آموزان است باعث می شوند خیلی ها که استعداد حاشیه روی در آنها بالاست کاملا وارد حاشیه شده و از درس خواندن باز بمانند . 
> کلا از نظر من تشکیل این کمپین ها تا زمانی که موضع رسمی سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم مشخص نشود کاملاً بیهوده است.



درود
منبع این حرف شما کجاست؟ کی و کجا غلامی وزیر علوم همچنین حرفی رو زده؟

----------


## Amirhossein-79

> درود
> منبع این حرف شما کجاست؟ کی و کجا غلامی وزیر علوم همچنین حرفی رو زده؟


چند وقت پیش در صفحه اینستاگرام ایشان توسط یکی از دانش آموزان این موضوع مطرح شده بود که خودشان ریپلای کرده و قول پیگیری این موضوع  را دادند اگر لینک خبر را پیدا کردم حتما برایتان ارسال میکنم ولی بدانید این کار ها بیشتر باعث بهانه جویی افراد تصمیم گیرنده در مجلس و سازمان سنجش می شود که با چنین جریان های اعتراضی حتی اگر بحق باشد بخاطر شیوعش مقابله کنند و دیگر به حرف دانش آموزان بها ندهند ، من از هدف امثال دکتر سبطی و نیت حقیقی ایشان اطلاعی ندارم ولی اگر بنا را بر صدق گفتار چنین اشخاصی بگذاریم باز هم این حاشیه ها برای بسیاری از افراد ضررآفرین و غیرقابل جبران خواهد بود .

----------


## saj8jad

> چند وقت پیش در صفحه اینستاگرام ایشان توسط یکی از دانش آموزان این موضوع مطرح شده بود که خودشان ریپلای کرده و قول پیگیری این موضوع  را دادند اگر لینک خبر را پیدا کردم حتما برایتان ارسال میکنم ولی بدانید این کار ها بیشتر باعث بهانه جویی افراد تصمیم گیرنده در مجلس و سازمان سنجش می شود که با چنین جریان های اعتراضی حتی اگر بحق باشد بخاطر شیوعش مقابله کنند و دیگر به حرف دانش آموزان بها ندهند ، من از هدف امثال دکتر سبطی و نیت حقیقی ایشان اطلاعی ندارم ولی اگر بنا را بر صدق گفتار چنین اشخاصی بگذاریم باز هم این حاشیه ها برای بسیاری از افراد ضررآفرین و غیرقابل جبران خواهد بود .


وزیر علوم چهار ماهه که صفحه اینستاگرامش رو غیرفعال کرده عزیز
تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم وزیرعلوم به صراحت نیامده بگه که ما به این موضوع که نظام قدیمی ها برای کنکور 99 حق انتخاب داشته باشند رسیدگی می کنیم برای همین از شما پرسیدم منبع این سخن کجاست

ببینید در این چنین مسائلی اینگونه مکاتبه کردن ها با مسئولین و اینچنین کمپین ها و پویش هایی با توجه به عصر فضای مجازی یه یه چیز کاملا هضم شده و طبیعی و عادی هستش در دنیای امروز 
حالا بحث ایران جداست! چون هنوز این موضوع تو اجتماع عقب افتاده ما بین شهروندان پابلیک و نهادینه نشده!

----------


## Amirhossein-79

> وزیر علوم چهار ماهه که صفحه اینستاگرامش رو غیرفعال کرده عزیز
> تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم وزیرعلوم به صراحت نیامده بگه که ما به این موضوع که نظام قدیمی ها برای کنکور 99 حق انتخاب داشته باشند رسیدگی می کنیم برای همین از شما پرسیدم منبع این سخن کجاست
> 
> ببینید در این چنین مسائلی اینگونه مکاتبه کردن ها با مسئولین و اینچنین کمپین ها و پویش هایی با توجه به عصر فضای مجازی یه یه چیز کاملا هضم شده و طبیعی و عادی هستش در دنیای امروز 
> حالا بحث ایران جداست! چون هنوز این موضوع تو اجتماع عقب افتاده ما بین شهروندان پابلیک و نهادینه نشده!


البته این حرفی که شما درباره بسته صفحه اینستاگرام وزیر علوم می زنید انقورتی به نقل اون خبر وارد نمیکنه چرا که این پرسش و به تبع اون پاسخ وزیر علوم مربوط به زمانیست که اعلام شد کنکور 99 برای دو نظام آموزشی برگزار خواهد شد.

به نظر من در کل انتهای این کمپین منتهی به این میشه مسئولین مثل خیلی مواقع که کم میارند بگن افرادی در پشت صحنه اینها رو تدارک دیدن تا مسیر نظام آموزشی منحرف بشه و با زدن تهمت به این جریان ها که ممکنه حتی به حق هم باشه صدای اون را خفه می کنند و این یک حقیقته ...
مضرات چنین کمپین هایی بیشتر به اون افرادی وارد میشه که به نتیجه این کمپین ها دل می بندند . به نظر من اولین گام نه گفتن به این جریان ها همون وقتی برداشته شد که همین آقایان کمپین تعویق کنکور سراسری را راه انداختند ولی سازمان سنجش مقاومت کرد نه برای اینکه نمیتونست دانشگاه ها را دیرتر شروع کنه که به نظرم یه بهانه تهی هست بلکه بیشتر میخواست به یه عده بفهمونه با کمپین زدن و نه به این و نه به اون مقابل تصمیمات ما نمی تونید بایستید.

----------


## hamed70t

من زیاد پیگیر کنکور نبودم این مدت ، کنکور ۹۹ هم نظام قدیم میشه ازمون داد ؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> من زیاد پیگیر کنکور نبودم این مدت ، کنکور ۹۹ هم نظام قدیم میشه ازمون داد ؟


سلام شما که زیستتون خیلی قوی بود درسای دیگه هم خوب میخوندین 98 شرکت کردین ؟ اره 99 هم دو نظامه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


سلام شما که زیستتون خیلی قوی بود درسای دیگه هم خوب میخوندین 98 شرکت کردین ؟ اره 99 هم دو نظامه


ممد خودت چه کردی کنکور؟*

----------


## Mariyana

نظام قدیمی ها توجه داشته باشند تو همین انجمن مصاحبه کم از ریاضی هایی که یکسال خوندن و پزشکی و دندون اوردن نداریم.زیستم هرچی اصطلاح دیگه که صفر نیستی pdf ها چک کنید میبینید همه معادل دارن.
فقط مابه تفاوت صفحات زیست 247 صفحه است.یعنی 247 صفحه بیشتر برای قدیم ها برای مرور و... بقیه درسا هم همین بی استثنا اسون شده سخت نشده
ریاضی و فیزیکی هم میگن بعضی چیزا تو قدیم اورده شده جدید نیست اما بازم میاد خب به نفع شما
اما بازم میگم این حق انتخاب فقط ارزش رو وقتی داره قبل مهر قطعی بشه بعد اون واقعا به نظرم ارزششو از دست میده چون دیگه باید با برنامه منظم پیش بری تابستون میشه مشترکاتو خوند نهایت زیست تو مهر معادل هاشو بخونید

----------


## saj8jad

درود دوستان عزیز من موضوع رو بیشتر  از این عمق و بسط نمیدم تا  مبادا بعضیا بگن حاشیه و بهانه و چه میدونم از  این ضداستدلال های آبکی  بیارن، جدا رو اعصاب و حوصله بر هستن این قشر  :Yahoo (4): 
قبلا هم گفتم باز هم مختصرا تکرار میکنم
 یک داوطلب نظام جدید به دلیل *حجم نسبتا کم کتب و گستردگی نسبتا ناچیز و کم مباحثشون*   به نسبت یک داوطلب نظام قدیم زودتر یک مبحث رو از نظر اختصاص تایم   مطالعاتی تمام میکنه، بیشتر تست میزنه، بیشتر تایم مرور داره، زودتر جمع   بندی و تورق سریع میکنه و ...

در نقطه عکس این داوطلب، شما داوطلب نظام قدیم رو دارید که فقط و فقط در یک فقره درس زیست شناسی باید *255 صفحه (معادل بیش از 1.5 کتاب نظام جدید)* بیشتر بخونه!!!
ــ تعداد صفحات مجموعه کتب نظام قدیم (به ترتیب دوم و سوم و پیش) = 136+263+296=*695 صفحه*
ــ تعداد صفحات مجموعه کتب نظام جدید (به ترتیب دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم) = 136+168+136= *440 صفحه*

خب شما به من فقط در مورد همین درس سرنوشت ساز و مهم زیست بگید ؛
ــ داوطلب نظام قدیم زیست رو زودتر و سریع تر تموم میکنه یا نظام جدید؟
ــ داوطلب نظام قدیم وقت میکنه بیشتر تست بزنه و پرکاری کنه یا نظام جدید؟
ــ داوطلب نظام قدیم وقت میکنه تایم مرور بیشتری داشته باشه یا نظام جدید؟
ــ داوطلب نظام قدیم تو دروان حساس جمع بندی زودتر و بیشتر زیست رو میخونه و تحلیل میکنه و تورق سریع میکنه یا نظام جدید؟

*حالا   اینم افزون بر این کنید که داوطلب بدبخت نظام قدیم کنکور 98 میاد مباحث غیرمشترک  رو  وقت میزاره و کلی تست میزنه کلی مرور میزاره تو برنامش و آخر سر هم جمع بندی میکنه و میخونه آخر هم میبینه ای دل غافل از  اون  مباحث هیچ سوال ندادن و متضرر میشه!!!
*
بعد  یه عده هم در کمال لودگی بدون استدلال کردن بدون دلیل آوردن سر زبونشونه و  یادگرفتن که فقط بگن بهانه اس حاشیه اس مسخره بازیه اینا!!!
پرونده کنکور 98 تموم و بسته شد و ما هم  کاریش نمیتونیم کنیم 
ولی امیدوارم کسانی که 99 میخوان کنکور بدن اینطوری واقعا متضرر نشند
همچنین این مطلب واقعیت و حقیقت ماجرا هست که صادقانه خدمت دوستان گرامی عرض کردم
اینکه یه عده بخوان که این موضوع رو بپذیرن و یا نپذیرن ، اصلا فرقی به حال من نمیکنه و برام مهم نیست چون هیچ سود و منفعتی برای شخص من نداره
بدرود عزیزان  :Y (518):

----------


## M.javaddd

منم الان حمایت کردم...دوستان برید و حتما توی لینکی که توی اولین پست همین تاپیک‌گذاشته شده، توی فارس من رأی بدید

----------


## saj8jad

> منم الان حمایت کردم...دوستان برید و حتما توی لینکی که توی اولین پست همین تاپیک‌گذاشته شده، توی فارس من رأی بدید


*لینک پویش در خبرگزاری فارس، برای حمایت و امضاء :* *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
*ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد*

----------


## gloria1370

چقدر الان احتمالش هست تاثیرو مثبت کنن و حق انتخاب بدن؟

----------


## SARA_J

> چقدر الان احتمالش هست تاثیرو مثبت کنن و حق انتخاب بدن؟


خیلی زیادانشاالله شماهم به سنجش زنگ بزنیدودرخواست بدید .ممنون

----------


## saj8jad

> چقدر الان احتمالش هست تاثیرو مثبت کنن و حق انتخاب بدن؟



درود
با این وضع اعتراضات احتمالش خیلی زیاده و سنجش چاره ای نداره که برای سال 99 به بچه های نظام قدیم حق انتخاب نوع دفترچه سوالات رو بده تا خودشون انتخاب کنن که نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید کنکور بدن
در ضمن از کمپین حمایت کنید و لینک کمپین رو در فضای مجازی در حد توان نشر بدید تا تعداد بیشتری حمایت (امضاء) کنند
*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

----------


## gloria1370

من حمایت کردم امیدوارم واقعا اینطور باشه که گقتین

----------


## sis.b

> درود
> با این وضع اعتراضات احتمالش خیلی زیاده و سنجش چاره ای نداره که برای سال 99 به بچه های نظام قدیم حق انتخاب نوع دفترچه سوالات رو بده تا خودشون انتخاب کنن که نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید کنکور بدن
> در ضمن از کمپین حمایت کنید و لینک کمپین رو در فضای مجازی در حد توان نشر بدید تا تعداد بیشتری حمایت (امضاء) کنند
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*




من میخوام با یک شماره دیگه هم رای بدم ولی وقتی رو لینک میزنم مینویسه شما قبلا شرکت کرده اید.چجوری بازم رای بدم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من میخوام با یک شماره دیگه هم رای بدم ولی وقتی رو لینک میزنم مینویسه شما قبلا شرکت کرده اید.چجوری بازم رای بدم؟


از حساب کاربریتون اول خارج بشید و برای ثبت امضا، دوباره مراحل رو طی کنید

----------


## sis.b

> از حساب کاربریتون اول خارج بشید و برای ثبت امضا، دوباره مراحل رو طی کنید



مرسی

----------


## HiGh-lEvEl

> *دوستان عضو سامانه فارس من شوید، پویش را امضاء بزنید و امضاء جمع آوری کنید*
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
> 
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
> 
> ◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
> ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
> ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
> ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
> ...


این امظا ها دقیقا چه کاربردی دارند توی تجدید نظر سنجش؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> این امظا ها دقیقا چه کاربردی دارند توی تجدید نظر سنجش؟



حداقل کاربردش اینه که صدای بچه ها توسط سنجش شنیده میشه و خبرگزاری ها از جمله فارس مطالبه بچه ها رو پیگیری میکنن

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## SARA_J

> حداقل کاربردش اینه که صدای بچه ها توسط سنجش شنیده میشه و خبرگزاری ها از جمله فارس مطالبه بچه ها رو پیگیری میکنن


سجاد این خیلی خوبه ولییییییی بایدخودمونم فعال باشیم 
بایددددد مدام به خبرگزاری ها زنگ بزنیم وهرروزبه سنجش زنگ بزنیم ودرخواست بدیم

----------


## saj8jad

*1494** امضاء*
*دوستان عضو سامانه فارس من شوید، پویش را امضاء بزنید و امضاء جمع آوری کنید*
*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد
ـــ هر سیم کارت = 1 امضاء و حمایت
ـــ برای حمایت با سیمکارت دیگر ابتدا از سامانه خارج شوید و مراحل را از ابتدا طی کنید
ـــ پویش را امضاء بزنید و امضاء جمع آوری کنید
*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

من فقط به این فکر میکنم حق انتخاب هم بدن هم تاثیر قطعی بکنن اون موقع نظام جدید فکر کنم حذف میشه از میدون  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (76): 
@saj8jad

----------


## saj8jad

> من فقط به این فکر میکنم حق انتخاب هم بدن هم تاثیر قطعی بکنن اون موقع نظام جدید فکر کنم حذف میشه از میدون 
> @saj8jad



درود عزیز
حق انتخاب که با این جوی که به وجود اومده به نظرم سنجش زیاد مقاومت نمیکنه و اما در مورد تاثیر قطعی چون نظام قدیمی ها همچنان حضور فعال و دل انگیزی در کنکور 99 دارند بازم تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود و الا قیامت به پا میکنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mariyana

> درود عزیز
> حق انتخاب که با این جوی که به وجود اومده به نظرم سنجش زیاد مقاومت نمیکنه و اما در مورد تاثیر قطعی چون نظام قدیمی ها همچنان حضور فعال و دل انگیزی در کنکور 99 دارند بازم تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود و الا قیامت به پا میکنن


کاش کنار تلاش حق انتخاب انتشار رسمی لیست حذفیاتو هم تو الویت میذاشتید
واقعا اگه حجم مباحث کم بشه تخصصی و عمومیا ها مطالبی مثل تاریخ ادبیات (هرچند به نظرم تست های ساده ای و راحتی ان) حذف بشه واقعا نظام قدیم بهتر نیست با توجه به تسلطی که داریم؟مثال فصل های اضافه زیست حذف میدونید چقدر مطالب کم میشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> کاش کنار تلاش حق انتخاب انتشار رسمی لیست حذفیاتو هم تو الویت میذاشتید
> واقعا اگه حجم مباحث کم بشه تخصصی و عمومیا ها مطالبی مثل تاریخ ادبیات (هرچند به نظرم تست های ساده ای و راحتی ان) حذف بشه واقعا نظام قدیم بهتر نیست با توجه به تسلطی که داریم؟مثال فصل های اضافه زیست حذف میدونید چقدر مطالب کم میشه؟


این موضوع هم قابل بررسی و پیگیریه و ایضا مورد استقبال من
اما نکته ای که میخوام عرض کنم اینه که سازمان سنجش تو اسفند ماه اگر اشتباه نکنم اومد لیست خذفیات کنکور 98 رو منتشر کرد و ظاهرا مباحث نور و واکنش های شیمیایی نظام قدیم رو حذف کرده بودند
عده زیادی از نظام قدیما اومدن اعتراض کردن که چرا مباحث غیرمشترک رو حذف کردید بخاطر اینکه ما روی این فصل ها سرمایه گذاری کردیم و وقت گذاشتیم!
با این حرکت من بعید میدونم سنجش برای 99 بیاد بگه مباحث غیرمشترک رو نخونید وحذفیات گسترده ای رو اعلام کنه
بله خب حجم زیادی رو شامل میشه طبیعتا

----------


## bahram777

به امید خدا کنکور داره انتخابی میشه و احتمالا تاثیر هم قطعی میشه اینطوری حق به حقدار میرسه. :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> به امید خدا کنکور داره انتخابی میشه و احتمالا تاثیر هم قطعی میشه اینطوری حق به حقدار میرسه.


حالا حق انتخاب هیچی ولی تاثیر سوابق قطعی بشه حق به حقدار میرسه؟!!!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## bahram777

> حالا حق انتخاب هیچی ولی تاثیر سوابق قطعی بشه حق به حقدار میرسه؟!!!


اینکه یک شوخی بود با یکسری از نظام جدیدها تا یه ذره حس نظام قدیما رو درک کنن انقدر خودخواه نباشن چون یه عده از اینها البته نه همشون بلکه یه عده بسیار قلیلشون واقعا بچه پرو هستن و بقول معروف تا حالا جای سفت نشا......خلاصه اگه همه پشت هم باشیم چه نظام قدیم چه نظام جدید میتونیم هر دو خواسته به حقو از مسئولین بگیریم البته فقط به شرط اتحاد.

----------


## meysam98

> کاش کنار تلاش حق انتخاب انتشار رسمی لیست حذفیاتو هم تو الویت میذاشتید
> واقعا اگه حجم مباحث کم بشه تخصصی و عمومیا ها مطالبی مثل تاریخ ادبیات (هرچند به نظرم تست های ساده ای و راحتی ان) حذف بشه واقعا نظام قدیم بهتر نیست با توجه به تسلطی که داریم؟مثال فصل های اضافه زیست حذف میدونید چقدر مطالب کم میشه؟


درود 
ایده حذف مباحث غیر مشترک ایده بسیار خوبیه
ولی توجه داشته باشید که با توجه به چغر و بد بدن بودن سنجش اعلام این موضوع کمی دور از انتظاره
و اگرم اعلام بکنه از مهرماه اعلام نخواهد کرد و عملا کاربردی نخواهد داشت

#حق_انتخاب_کنکور99
#تاثیر_مثبت_کنکور_99

از طریق لینک زیر این پویش رو حمایت کنید
https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465

----------


## saj8jad

*وویس استاد علیرضا عبدالمحمدی
یکی از دبیران شاخص ادبیات و زبان فارسی کشور*
*
ـــ تحلیل بسیار دقیق و بررسی صفر تا صد اطلاعیه جنجالی سازمان سنجش (لینک اطلاعیه)
ـــ در این اطلاعیه، بی عدالتی در نحوه محاسبه تراز دیده می شود زیرا ترازدهی بصورت یکسان صورت می گیرد!!
ـــ* *مثلا در درس ادبیات کنکور تجربی 16 سوال متفاوت و غیرمشترک طرح شده بود و محال است دو آزمون با سئوالات متفاوت دقیقا هم سطح در بیایند!!
*
*نتیجه گیری:
ـــ عدالت بطور تقریبی هم اجرا نشد
ـــ حق دانش آموزان نظام قدیم زیر پا گذاشته شد
*
*لینک دانلود وویس تحلیلی استاد علیرضا عبدالمحمدی » audio_2019-07-13_16-13-32*
*وویس استاد محمدرضا مصلایی
یکی از دبیران شاخص شیمی کشور*

*حق دانش آموزان نظام قدیم زیر پا گذاشته شد
سطح سوالات شیمی نظام قدیم خیلی بالاتر از نظام جدید بود، حداقل 30 40 درصد از نظام جدید بالاتر بوده است!!
دانش آموز نظام قدیمی 70 درصد بزند، فوق العاده و هنر کرده است!!
*
*لینک دانلود وویس تحلیلی استاد محمدرضا مصلایی » audio_2019-07-13_save* 
*تحلیل استاد محمدجواد محسنی از سوالات ریاضی تجربی کنکور 98 نظام قدیم و نظام جدید
طراح سوالات آزمونهای کانون و یکی از دبیران شاخص ریاضی تجربی کشور*
*
**بودجه بندی تست های آزمون تغییرات  چشمگیری داشت. نمی توانیم بگوییم درست نبود چون خود کنکور درست و غلط بودجه  بندی را تعیین می کند ولی واقعا منطقی نبود.
اغلب دانش آموزان و دبیران انرژی زیادی روی تابع می گذارند و در نهایت  داوطلب نظام قدیم یک تست بدیهی از تابع گلدانی میبیند و اتمام این فصل!
انتظار داشتیم که مبحث احتمال پررنگ تر شود ولی تا مرز حذف شدن در این آزمون رفت!

در مورد بودجه بندی این آزمون می توان چندین صفحه تحلیل نوشت که البته حتی  یک دانش آموز کنکوری هم متوجه مطالب مربوط به بودجه بندی می شود.
مورد بعدی که بسیار چشمگیر بود (و البته با توجه به کنکور رشته ی ریاضی که روز گذشته برگزار شد حدس می زدیم) اختصاص عمده ی آزمون به محتوای نظام جدید بود.
در حالی که حدود 40 درصد مطالب دو نظام آموزشی متفاوت است فقط  3 تست غیرمشترک داشتیم و باقی آزمون کاملا به نفع نظام جدید بود.

حضور تست بهینه سازی برای نظام قدیم، عدم طرح تست مشتق و کاربرد مشتق  مثلثاتی، طرح یک تست انتگرال، طرح یک تست آمارکه آن هم مناسب نظام جدیدی ها  بود و عدم پوشش درست احتمال نظام قدیم تنها قسمتی از ضعف های مربوط به  تفاوت دو نظام بود!

کاملا واضح است که همت زیادی برای پوشش درست اختلاف های دو کتاب گذاشته  نشده و علیرغم اینکه کنکور سراسری همیشه مقتدرترین و استانداردترین آزمون  کشور بوده است باید اعتراف کرد که تغییرات دو نظام ضربه ی بزرگی
به کیفیت این آزمون زده بود.

در مورد سطح آزمون اما مناسب بود و تنوع دشواری سوالات هم می توانست سنجش خوبی میان داوطلبین داشته باشد.
عمده ی سوالات مثل هر سال تکرار کنکور و کتاب درسی بودند و داوطلبی که تسلط  خوبی بر کنکورهای گذشته و کتاب درسی داشت می توانست راحت به درصد بالای 60  درصد برسد 
ولی وجود چند تست چالشی کار را برای درصدهای خیلی بالا سخت کرده است؛در نتیجه درصد بالای 80 می تواند تراز چشمگیری بدهد.

لینک دانلود » تحلیل ریاضیات کنکور تجربی 98 - محمدجواد محسنی
**1503** امضاء*
*دوستان عضو سامانه فارس من شوید، پویش را امضاء بزنید و امضاء جمع آوری کنید*
*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان نظام قدیم من از صبح عمومی ها و زیست نظام جدید رو سوالات بررسی کردم واقعا بسیار راحت تر و ساده تره حتی کتاب درسی زیست این چند روز بررسی کردم برای ما اب خوردنه قبلا خودم نظرم بیشتر روی حذفیات بود ولی الان به قطعه با جریانات 98 میگم انتخاب هرجور شده صداتون رو برسونید لینک رای گیری گذاشتند تو هر گروهی هستید پخش کنید و لطفا پیج اینستا شماره نماینده ها رو هم امون ندید جدا به خصوص که الان امکان راضی شدنشوون بسیار زیاده فقط قاطعیت بخواید اگه واقعا نمیخواید بلای 98 سرشما 99 بیاد

----------


## Baloot

> دوستان نظام قدیم من از صبح عمومی ها و زیست نظام جدید رو سوالات بررسی کردم واقعا بسیار راحت تر و ساده تره حتی کتاب درسی زیست این چند روز بررسی کردم برای ما اب خوردنه قبلا خودم نظرم بیشتر روی حذفیات بود ولی الان به قطعه با جریانات 98 میگم انتخاب هرجور شده صداتون رو برسونید لینک رای گیری گذاشتند تو هر گروهی هستید پخش کنید و لطفا پیج اینستا شماره نماینده ها رو هم امون ندید جدا به خصوص که الان امکان راضی شدنشوون بسیار زیاده فقط قاطعیت بخواید اگه واقعا نمیخواید بلای 98 سرشما 99 بیاد


بیگ لایک 
کل حجم مفاهیم زیست نظام جدید به اندازه مفاهیم زیست بیش دانشگاهی سابق هست باور ندارید برید مثل من کتابهارو یک ورق بزنید 
نکته دیگه کتابهاشون خیلی روانتر نوشته شده و ابهامات کمی داره برعکس زیست نظام قدیم ک هر خطش مبهم بود
باید هر چه زودتر یکاری کرد زمان داره به ضرر ما میگذره

----------


## gloria1370

برای چی تاثیر قطعی بشه حق به حقدار میرسه؟

----------


## saj8jad

*1519** امضاء*
*دوستان عضو سامانه فارس من شوید، پویش را امضاء بزنید و امضاء جمع آوری کنید*
*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد
ـــ هر سیم کارت = 1 امضاء و حمایت
ـــ برای حمایت با سیم کارت دیگر ابتدا از سامانه فارس من خارج شوید، سپس مراحل را از ابتدا طی کنید
ـــ پویش را امضاء بزنید و امضاء جمع آوری کنید*

----------


## amureza

کدوم منطقی به اینا اجازه میده یه نفر رو مجبور کنن تو‌ازمونی شرکت کنه که اگه توش قبول نشد سال بعدش باید تو اون یکی ازمون شرکت کنه ؟؟

----------


## SARA_J

> کدوم منطقی به اینا اجازه میده یه نفر رو مجبور کنن تو‌ازمونی شرکت کنه که اگه توش قبول نشد سال بعدش باید تو اون یکی ازمون شرکت کنه ؟؟


منطق خدایی مغزفندقی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

پ.ن: تواین خراب شده هیچکس به فکرمن وشمانیست برادر...

----------


## Mariyana

سلام لیست دقیق کتابایی نظام جدید که ازشون سوال میاد کدومان؟الان نگارش 1 و فارسی 1 هر دو ازشون سوال میاد؟ یا ازمایشگاه زیست(خود کتاب زیست نه) مرسی

----------


## ehsn75

تعاونی سنجش در حال حاضر داره آزمون نظام قدیم برگزار میکنه چطور میگن ۹۹ فقط نظام جدیده؟

بودجه‌بندي منابع آزمون‌هاي آزمايشي تابستانه سنجش سال تحصيلي ۹۹-۹۸


الان من دقیقا نمیدونم نظام قدیما دوس دارن نظام جدید بدن؟ اگه دوس ندارن چرا مدام میگن نظام جدید اسونه

الان شما مخالفین فقط نظام جدید برگزار شه؟

----------


## SARA_J

> تعاونی سنجش در حال حاضر داره آزمون نظام قدیم برگزار میکنه چطور میگن ۹۹ فقط نظام جدیده؟
> 
> بودجه‌بندي منابع آزمون‌هاي آزمايشي تابستانه سنجش سال تحصيلي ۹۹-۹۸
> 
> 
> الان من دقیقا نمیدونم نظام قدیما دوس دارن نظام جدید بدن؟ اگه دوس ندارن چرا مدام میگن نظام جدید اسونه
> 
> الان شما مخالفین فقط نظام جدید برگزار شه؟


برادرشمادرجریان نیستی! قراره دونوع کنکوردرسال 99برگزاربشه وماهم هیچ مخالفتی نداریم اما واقعا سنجش بایدحق انتخاب قائل بشه یعنی اینکه داوطلب خودش نوع ازمونشوانتخاب کنه چون قراربوددرسال 99فقط نظام جدیدبرگزاربشه بچه ها اسفندماه امسال باکمپینی که راه انداختن به زووورسازمان سنجشومتقاعدکردن که 99هم دوتاکنکوربرگزاربشه ! اینجوری یکی مثل من ضررکردم چرا؟؟ چونکه من ازکنکور98محروم بودم وطبق اطلاعیه قبلی سنجش که 99فقط نظام جدیدبرگزاربشه رفتم کتابای نظام جدیدروخوندم اما حالا سنجش میگه چون تودیپلم نظام قدیمی بایدبه اجباردرکنکورقدیم شرکت کنی! 
واقعا من یکی توانایی خریددوباره منابع روندارم ازطرفی کلی زحمت کشیدم واین کتابای جدیدروخوندم دیگه واقعااانمیتونم دوباره برگردم قدیم 
پس ماخواستارحق انتخابیم اینجوری نه سیخ میسوزه نه کباب

----------


## ehsn75

> برادرشمادرجریان نیستی! قراره دونوع کنکوردرسال 99برگزاربشه وماهم هیچ مخالفتی نداریم اما واقعا سنجش بایدحق انتخاب قائل بشه یعنی اینکه داوطلب خودش نوع ازمونشوانتخاب کنه چون قراربوددرسال 99فقط نظام جدیدبرگزاربشه بچه ها اسفندماه امسال باکمپینی که راه انداختن به زووورسازمان سنجشومتقاعدکردن که 99هم دوتاکنکوربرگزاربشه ! اینجوری یکی مثل من ضررکردم چرا؟؟ چونکه من ازکنکور98محروم بودم وطبق اطلاعیه قبلی سنجش که 99فقط نظام جدیدبرگزاربشه رفتم کتابای نظام جدیدروخوندم اما حالا سنجش میگه چون تودیپلم نظام قدیمی بایددایره اجباردرکنکورقدیم شرکت کنی! 
> واقعا من یکی توانایی خریددوباره منابع روندارم ازطرفی کلی زحمت کشیدم واین کتابای جدیدروخوندم دیگه واقعااانمیتونم دوباره برگردم قدیم 
> پس ماخواستارحق انتخابیم اینجوری نه سیخ میسوزه نه کباب


اخه دیدم یه جا نوشته دانش آموزان نظام قدیم اجبارا نظام جدید باید بدن

شرایط شما قابل درکه و حق دارید.ولی سوالم سایر  دوستانه که نظام قدیم هستند . ارزش داره یه کنکوری نظام قدیمی منابع تهییه کنه و نظام جدید بده؟

راستی تاثیر معدل برای نظام قدیم 99 مثبته ؟

----------


## SARA_J

> اخه دیدم یه جا نوشته دانش آموزان نظام قدیم اجبارا نظام جدید باید بدن
> 
> شرایط شما قابل درکه و حق دارید.ولی سوالم سایر  دوستانه که نظام قدیم هستند . ارزش داره یه کنکوری نظام قدیمی منابع تهییه کنه و نظام جدید بده؟
> 
> راستی تاثیر معدل برای نظام قدیم 99 مثبته ؟


خب گویادرکنکور98 طبق اطلاعیه خودسنجش قراره هم نظام جدیدهم نظام قدیم تویه گروه باترازمشترک سنجیده بشن باوجوداینکه حجم مباحث قدیم بیشتروسختتره !! خب بدیهیه که این به ضررنظام قدیم میشه اگر اینطوربشه ازنظرمن بله ارزش داره که یه نظام قدیم کنکورنظام جدیدشرکت کنه چونکه واقعا حجم مباحث کمتر وساده تره و خوندن نظام جدیدبرای یه کسی که قدیم خونده راحته 
دررابطه باتاثیرمعدلم نگران نباشیدان شاءالله مثبت لحاظ خواهدشد اگر قصدکنکوردادن دارین به معدل و...فکرنکنید درستونوبخونید ...موفق باشید.

----------


## saj8jad

*اگر نجنبید و شمار امضاهای کمپین به 10k حمایت نرسه
هیچ خبری از تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب در کنکور 99 نیست، خوددانید!
1536 امضاء*
*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*

*https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
*دوستان عضو سامانه فارس من شوید، پویش را امضاء بزنید و بصورت گسترده امضاء جمع آوری کنید*
◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
ـــ روی عبارت «حمایت می کنم» کلیک کنید
ـــ شماره «تلفن همراه» خود و «عدد سه رقمی امنیتی» را وارد کنید
ـــ سپس کد پیامک شده را وارد کادر مربوطه کنید
ـــ امضاء شما با موفقیت ثبت شد
ـــ هر سیم کارت = 1 امضاء و حمایت
ـــ برای حمایت با سیم کارت دیگر ابتدا از سامانه فارس من خارج شوید، سپس مراحل را از ابتدا طی کنید
ـــ پویش را امضاء بزنید و امضاء جمع آوری کنید*

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> *اگر نجنبید و شمار امضاهای کمپین به 10k حمایت نرسه
> هیچ خبری از تاثیر مثبت و حق انتخاب در کنکور 99 نیست، خوددانید!
> 1536 امضاء*
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
> 
> *https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465*
> *دوستان عضو سامانه فارس من شوید، پویش را امضاء بزنید و بصورت گسترده امضاء جمع آوری کنید*
> ◉* تــوجــه » نحوه شرکت در پویش، حمایت و ثبت امضا
> ـــ روی لینک https://my.farsnews.com/c/6465 کلیک کنید
> ...


سجاد جان من که امسال دومین و آخرین کنکورم بود...
میخوام به بچه های مظلوم نظام قدیم کمک کنم اما وقتی شماره موبایل میزنم هیچ کدی واسم ارسال نمیشه...چیکار کنم ب نظرت؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد جان من که امسال دومین و آخرین کنکورم بود...
> میخوام به بچه های مظلوم نظام قدیم کمک کنم اما وقتی شماره موبایل میزنم هیچ کدی واسم ارسال نمیشه...چیکار کنم ب نظرت؟


خیلیم عالی
میدونم بعضی وقتا این سامانه فارس من اینطوری میشه، بعد از مدت کوتاهی دوباره امتحان کن درست میشه عزیز

----------


## reza fff

منم 1541مین حامی شما دوستان... ول مطمعنم حرکت درست شما(خودم دوست دارم بشه ولی الان کشوراونقدر غرق مشکلو انتخابات دوستان هست ک شانسی برا این حرکت نیس) ب جایی نمیرسه ..بیشتر باید رو موده یکان سازی سختی سوالا باشیم قصیه اصلی همینه

----------


## saj8jad

*هفته سرنوشت ساز جاری؛
چند دستور کار ویژه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در هفته آینده

**شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به منظور بررسی نحوه پذیرش دانشجوی گروه علوم پزشکی در دانشگاه آزاد تشکیل جلسه می دهد.*
*به گزارش خبرنگار مهر،  سال گذشته پس از برگزاری آزمون سراسری و اتمام فرآیند انتخاب رشته در  اعلام پذیرش دانشجویان گروه علوم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی مشکلاتی بوجود  آمد و با وجود اعلام اسامی پذیرفته شدگان، اعلام شد که مشکل سیستمی بوجود  آمده و به دلیل نقص فنی و خطای انسانی، پذیرش برخی از افراد در این رشته ها  لغو شد.*
*شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در هفته آینده به منظور بررسی فرآیندهای  پذیرش در کنکور سراسری ۹۸ تشکیل جلسه می دهد و به طور ویژه به موضوع نحوه  پذیرش دانشجوی گروه علوم پزشکی در دانشگاه آزاد می پردازد.*
*دکتر باقر لاریجانی - معاون آموزشی وزارت بهداشت در این باره به خبرنگار مهر  گفت: تمام تلاش این است که مسائلی که سال گذشته در سنجش دانشجویان پزشکی  در دانشگاه آزاد رخ داد امسال بوجود نیاید و از همین رو شورای سنجش و پذیرش  به زودی برگزار می شود و درباره پذیرش دانشجو در این دانشگاه تصمیم گیری  می شود.
*
*همچنین دکتر ابراهیم خدایی - رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با اشاره به  برگزاری شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در هفته آینده به مهر گفت: این جلسه چند  دستور دارد که یکی از آنها به موضوع نحوه پذیرش در گروه علوم پزشکی  دانشگاه آزاد بر می گردد.*
*وی افزود: پس از تصمیم گیری در این جلسه اطلاع رسانی لازم در مورد سایر دستورکارهای جلسه صورت می گیرد.*

----------

